# Externe Wasserkühlung auf dem Schreibtisch



## iAcki (12. Februar 2016)

*Externe Wasserkühlung auf dem Schreibtisch*

Hallo liebes Forum,

es tut mir echt leid, dass ich euch in letzter Zeit so sehr stresse, doch mein PC macht mich gerade ein kleinwenig „angry“. 
An sich ist er schon leise, doch ich bin mir sicher, da geht noch mehr und da ich damals schon eine Wasserkühlung hatte, bin ich immer noch damit infiziert, wohlwissend, dass meine aktuelle Kühlung schon gut ist. Nun aber genug geschwafelt. In einem anderen Thread hab ich euch schon bzgl. Lüftersteuerung ausgefragt und wir sind zu dem Ergebnis gekommen, dass ich das Aquaero 6XT „brauch“ und da das ja ziemlich auf Spatzen mit Kanonen geschossen ist (weil das Display auch hinter der Tür wäre), dachte ich mir, vielleicht brauch ich doch eine Wasserkühlung, wenn ich schon so eine geile Steuerung kauf.  (oh man, wenn das meine Freundin liest …. )

Ich habe mir nun aber ein BQ Silent Base 800 gekauft, da es mir von den aktuellen Gehäusen am meisten gefällt (die Fractal wären die Alternative gewesen, ich mag’s halt schlicht). Doch leider ist das BQ nicht wirklich auf eine Wasserkühlung ausgerichtet, da ich wohl mit 1x 240 und 1x 140 Radiator nicht wirklich meine GTX980TI und meinen I5 2500k (1.24V 4.3GHz) gekühlt bekomme ohne dass die Lüfter rauschen.

Nun zur Frage:
Ich hatte mir mal so zusammengesponnen noch ein kleines, ganz kleines Gehäuse zu kaufen und dorthinein die Wasserkühlung zu bauen. Darin sollte dann auch das schöne Display (6XT) verbaut werden, welches dann schön oben auf meinem Schreibtisch steht, so dass ich das die ganze Zeit anschauen kann. Nun stellt sich aber die Frage, ob eine Pumpe das Wasser von meinem Schreibtisch aus 70cm horizontal nach rechts und dann noch einen Höhenunterschied von 95cm ausgleichen kann? Dann würde ich mir nämlich eine schöne externe Kühlung bauen (2x 360 Radis und übel langsam drehende Propeller  ).

Also, geht das oder muss ich mit meinen Lüftern leben?

Gruß Christian


----------



## Thor76 (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: Externe Wasserkühlung auf dem Schreibtisch*

Wenn du keine kleine AIO-Pumpe dafür nimmst, ist die Höhe absolut kein Problem. In einem Video von Caseking sagen sie, sie hätten aus Spass mal einen Kreislauf über 3 Stockwerke realisiert. Allerdings musste dazu der Kreislauf vorher schon gefüllt sein. Der anstrengendste Part für die Pumpe ist nämlich das Befüllen und das erstmalige Hochpumpen. Wenn erst mal alles gefüllt ist läuft alles ganz easy für die Pumpe.


----------



## Basti 92 (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: Externe Wasserkühlung auf dem Schreibtisch*

Solange der Kreislauf geschlossen ist, hast deine Pumpe keine Förderhöhe zu überwinden denn der Druck im System gleicht sich aus.
Nur der "Strömungswiederstand der Systemkomponenten" ist interessant, doch der dürfte bei den kleinen Systemen nicht auffallen.


----------



## iAcki (14. Februar 2016)

*AW: Externe Wasserkühlung auf dem Schreibtisch*

Hi ihrs,

ich hab nun noch etwas gelesen und geschaut wie ich ggf. meine externe Kühlung umsetzten könnte.
Momentan wäre der Plan, dass ich 3x 280 Radis im ext. Gehäuse unterbringe, welches auf meinem Schreibtisch stehen soll und zusätzlich würde ich noch einen 140 oder 120er im Be Quiet parke. 
Würde ich mit dieser Kombination eine "unhörbare" Kühlung bauen können oder bekommt man auch moderne WaKüs nicht silent, außer man "verbrennt" Unsummen?

Gruß Christian


----------



## XyZaaH (14. Februar 2016)

*AW: Externe Wasserkühlung auf dem Schreibtisch*

Wie würde es mit einem MoRa aussehen? Ich fände das wäre eine bessere Idee.


----------



## chaotium (14. Februar 2016)

*AW: Externe Wasserkühlung auf dem Schreibtisch*

Also du kannst mit dem Aquaero 5 und 6 sehr komplexe Lüftersteuerungen Programmieren.

Bei mir ist die Wakü bei allem außerden Spielen nicht hörbar. Meine Lüfter höre ich erst ab 75 Prozent. Du kannst das alles einstellen.
Ich würd min. 2 360er Radis nehmen. Die 280 sind am minimum

EDIT: Die Aquastream ist ja eigentlich ne Teichpumpe   Die schafft das schon XD


----------



## Trash123 (14. Februar 2016)

*AW: Externe Wasserkühlung auf dem Schreibtisch*

Meiner Meinung nach würdest du da viel Geld ausgeben und hättest viel Arbeit/Gefummel beim Zusammenbau. Hole dir einen Mora/Nova und stelle ihn dahin wo er dich nicht stört! Wenn du immer alles im Blick haben willst, Kauf dir eine Aquero 5 und lasse dir dir Aquasuite auf einem zweiten Monitor anzeigen...


----------



## iAcki (14. Februar 2016)

*AW: Externe Wasserkühlung auf dem Schreibtisch*

Den MoRa und auch dieses Aquaduct 360 hab ich mir schon angesehen. Am Aquaduct stört sich meine Freundin und beim MoRa bin ich nicht gan sicher, wo ich das bei uns parken kann. Auf'm Fussboden ist schlecht, da wir in der gesamten Wohnung Fliesen haben und somit der Staub nicht wirklich festhängt, außer in unseren Geräten, daher auch die Idee mit der Tischkühlung. 

Vielleicht muss ich mich auch einfach damit abfinden, dass ich den leisen PC nicht haben werde, zu Mal man ihn ja nur beim Zocken hört. Vielleicht hol ich mir jetzt wirklich erst mal nur eine Aquaero 6 XT und versuch damit meine PWM Lüfter bissl leiser zumachen. Oder ich schmeis das Be Quiet wieder raus und hol mir ein anderes Gehäuse, obwohl es im Moment echt keine schönen gibt. 

Gruß Christian


----------



## iAcki (16. Februar 2016)

*AW: Externe Wasserkühlung auf dem Schreibtisch*

Hallo Gemeinde,

ich bin es mal wieder. Ich hab mir in den letzten Tagen weiter Gedanken über mein „Projekt“ gemacht, da es mich einfach nicht los lässt. Daher nun die Frage an euch, bekomm ich meinen PC (CPU + GPU) mit folgenden Radis silent (Ziel wäre auf allen 120mm Lüftern eine max RPM von 800, sollte dann ja noch unter 10dBA sein).

2x 120mm Alphacool Monsta (wobei ich hier noch nicht sicher bin, ob mir die 6cm nicht besser gefallen)
1x 240mm Alphacool NexXxoS XT45 Full Copper 240mm
1x 360mm Alphacool NexXxoS XT45 Full Copper 360mm

Bei der Pumpe als Geräuschfaktor 2 würde ich gern auf die Aquastream ULTIMATE oder Aquastream XT USB 12V Pumpe - Standard Version zurückgreifen.

So, was meint ihr? Ach ja, Aufstellungsort wäre der Tisch neben mir mit einem Abstand von ca. 50cm.

Gruß Christian


----------



## nonamez78 (16. Februar 2016)

*AW: Externe Wasserkühlung auf dem Schreibtisch*

Die Aquastream XT Ultra (gerade verbaut) kann ich durchweg empfehlen (die rote Ulimate ist bestellt, passt besser zum Rest ). Mein Rechner steht direkt neben mit auf dem Tisch (das Corsair 900D ist dabei eher ein Raumteiler als ein Rechner auf dem Tisch ) und bei 50-58Hz fallen mir nur gaaaanz leichte Vibrationen auf (bei der Geräuschempfindlichkeit können wir uns die Hände reichen). Das Shoggy Sandwich macht da echt super Arbeit.

Bei den restlichen Komponenten habe ich zu Bequite Silent Wings 2 und EK Waterblocks gegriffen und überhaupt keine Probleme damit. Das Wasser hat nach ein paar Stunden Tomb Raider spielen nie mehr als 28-30°C (je nach Raumtemp), die Lüfter sind dann weiterhin quasi unhörbar und bei deutlich unter 40% Leistung.

Ich bin aktuell noch am fummeln in Sachen Schläuche richtig begradigen (bei der letzten Bestellung Verbinder für 90°C Winkel vergessen ), aber hier ist der aktuelle Zustand mal hochgeladen, falls für Dich interessant: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/146997-nonamez78-albums-wakue-2016-a-7400.html


----------



## iAcki (19. Februar 2016)

*AW: Externe Wasserkühlung auf dem Schreibtisch*



nonamez78 schrieb:


> Die Aquastream XT Ultra (gerade verbaut) kann ich durchweg empfehlen (die rote Ulimate ist bestellt, passt besser zum Rest ).



@nonamez78:
Wenn du dir eine neue Pumpe kaufst, was machst du dann mit der alten? Ich komm nämlich leider noch nicht in den Marktplatz hier. 

Gruß Christian


----------



## iAcki (23. Februar 2016)

*AW: Externe Wasserkühlung auf dem Schreibtisch*

Hallo Forum,

da bin ich schon wieder. 
Ich habe nun günstig einen MO-RA3 360 und eine Aquastream XT Ultra geschossen und bau nun so langsam meine WaKü aus.
Der Radi bekommt von mir dann noch 9x "Corsair Air Series SP120 PWM Quiet Edition High Static Pressure" spendiert und somit ist der nächste Punkt auf der Liste der CPU-Kühler. Hier im Forum und auch in diversen Tests wird gesagt, dass der Kühler gar nicht so gravierende Unterschiede macht, daher würde ich nur noch nach dem Aussehen gehen und den "Watercool HEATKILLER® IV PRO" nehmen. Oder würdet ihr mir einen anderen empfehlen?

Kann man so einen Kühler auch gebraucht kaufen oder ist davon eher abzuraten, zwecks Dichtungen und so? Ich weiß nämlich nicht genau, was man noch so alles gebraucht kaufen kann (denn so ein bissl sparen ist schon nice  ). 

Gruß Christian


----------



## buxtehude (23. Februar 2016)

*AW: Externe Wasserkühlung auf dem Schreibtisch*

im grunde kannst du alles an wakü teilen gebraucht kaufen, solange es gut erhalten und einigermaßen gepflegt ist.

und ja, cpu kühler kannst du nach optik wählen. musst aber selbst wissen, ob der unbedingt knapp 80€ kosten soll, wenn es andere für weniger geld gibt.


----------



## iAcki (23. Februar 2016)

*AW: Externe Wasserkühlung auf dem Schreibtisch*

Gibt es denn einen den du mir empfehlen kannst. Ich will halt nichts falsch  machen und hinterher nachkaufen müssen.
Wichtig ist mir halt eine vernünftige Montage und nicht viel gefummel.


----------



## buxtehude (23. Februar 2016)

*AW: Externe Wasserkühlung auf dem Schreibtisch*

ich hatte selbst lange den aquacomputer cuplex kryos Delrin. 

finde die optik ansprechend, die montage war easy und gekühlt hat er gut. kostet knapp 40 öre.


----------



## iAcki (23. Februar 2016)

*AW: Externe Wasserkühlung auf dem Schreibtisch*

Cool, der schaut auch echt fett aus. 
Würdest du auch noch die Backplate empfehlen oder verteilt er den Druck gleichmäßig?


----------



## SilverTobias90 (23. Februar 2016)

*AW: Externe Wasserkühlung auf dem Schreibtisch*

Haben den kühler ebenso, Druck wird gut und vorallem gleichmäßig verteilt. 
Die Verarbeitung ist Aquacomputer typisch top


----------



## buxtehude (23. Februar 2016)

*AW: Externe Wasserkühlung auf dem Schreibtisch*

die installation geht laut hersteller auch ohne backplate. die backplate wird empfohlen für häufig transportierte systeme oder um den anpressdruck noch zu erhöhen.

KLICK


----------



## iAcki (23. Februar 2016)

*AW: Externe Wasserkühlung auf dem Schreibtisch*



buxtehude schrieb:


> oder um den anpressdruck noch zu erhöhen.
> 
> KLICK



Ich dachte immer, die Backplates sind eher dafür den Anpressdruck gleichmäßig zu verteilen, nicht das man die CPU oder das MB verzieht? Naja, wieder was gelernt.


----------



## buxtehude (23. Februar 2016)

*AW: Externe Wasserkühlung auf dem Schreibtisch*

du hast recht, ich habe das nicht richtig formuliert  im grunde ist somit beides möglich (erhöhen und verteilen).

hier ist z.b. ein test aus diesem forum aus 06/2013, wo auch gesagt wird, warum bei diesem modell auf eine backplate verzichtet werden kann:



> Beim Cuplex Kryos Delrin muss man auf eine Backplate bei der Montage verzichten, was allerdings in Anbetracht des geringen Gewichts auch nicht weiter schlimm ist.


----------



## Krolgosh (25. Februar 2016)

*AW: Externe Wasserkühlung auf dem Schreibtisch*

@ iAcki

was für ein MB hast du denn verbaut? Je nachdem gibts da ja vlt auch noch paar nette Möglichkeiten für nen CPU Kühler.


----------



## iAcki (25. Februar 2016)

*AW: Externe Wasserkühlung auf dem Schreibtisch*

Ich habe ein Asus P8P67 Rev 3.1

Nachtrag: Hab mal mein Profil aktualisiert.


----------



## iAcki (25. Februar 2016)

*AW: Externe Wasserkühlung auf dem Schreibtisch*

Ich muss noch mal spammen, sorry. Ich bräuchte einen 180Grad Knick und wollte mal fragen, wie sehr das den Fluss behindern würde. 

18 deg-Verbinder variabel G1/4 auf G1/4 / SLI | SLI/Crossfire Adapter | Anschlusse | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany

Gruß Christian


----------



## sok904 (25. Februar 2016)

*AW: Externe Wasserkühlung auf dem Schreibtisch*

Du solltest dir nicht so viel Gedanken um deinen Durchfluss machen. Ein 180 Grad Knick wird ihn sicher nicht unter die 30 Liter Marke bringen und alles andere ist eher unerheblich.
Hier ein hübsches Video dazu: WaKu Special 2: Winkelstucke und Durchfluss - www.DeXgo.com - YouTube


----------



## iAcki (26. Februar 2016)

*AW: Externe Wasserkühlung auf dem Schreibtisch*

Hi,

ich hab schon bald ein schlechtes Gewissen, aber wird meine erste selbstgebaute WaKü und da möchte ich an alles denken (oder zumindest viel). 
Noch zwei dämliche Fragen hab ich. 

1. ich möchte zwei Temperatursensoren (Wassertemp) verbauen (ich hab schon gelesen, dass das nich soooo viel bringt, da sich die Wassertemperatur irgendwann fast überall gleicht, ich will es aber trotzdem, bin halt so ), mein Problem ist nur, dass die Anschlusskabel zur kurz sind. Kann ich die einfach um 30 - 60 cm verlängern? Lötkoblen ist an start, bzw. könnte ich die auch Crimpen, da ich aus dem RC - Bereich komme und hierfür auch Stecker und Buchsen hätte. 

2. Ich möchte diesen Durchflusssensor anschließen, doch wo ist die Frage. Macht es mehr Sinn ihn ans Aquaero 6 oder die AS XT anzuschließen?

Ich danke euch schon mal für eure Geduld. 

Gruß Christian


----------



## sok904 (26. Februar 2016)

*AW: Externe Wasserkühlung auf dem Schreibtisch*



iAcki schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich hab schon bald ein schlechtes Gewissen, aber wird meine erste selbstgebaute WaKü und da möchte ich an alles denken (oder zumindest viel).
> Noch zwei dämliche Fragen hab ich.
> ...



Zu 1) Es gibt zweipol Verlängerungskabel. Guckst du hier.
Phobya 2pin-Kabel Verlangerung Buchse/Stecker - 3 cm | 2-Pin Kabel | Kabel | Aquatuning Germany

Löten sollte wohl auch gehen, denke ich.

Zu 2) Ans Aquaero würde ich sagen, aber macht glaube ich keinen Unterschied, da beide ja in die Aquasuite eingebunden werden.


----------



## iAcki (26. Februar 2016)

*AW: Externe Wasserkühlung auf dem Schreibtisch*

Mist, das Kabel hatte ich nicht gefunden. Vielen Dank für deinen Hinweis.

Gruß Christian


----------



## iAcki (28. Februar 2016)

*AW: Externe Wasserkühlung auf dem Schreibtisch*

Hi ihrs,

ich muss noch mal stören, aber Fragen, Fragen, Fragen. Ich hoffe ich nerv euch nicht schon, aber eure Meinung/Erfahrung ist mir wichtig (hattet mich auch schon beim Monitor richtig geil beraten). 

Ich hab nun den passenden EK Waterblock für meine 980Ti gefunden und wollte mal fragen, ob ich das alte Backplate von MSI weiterhin verwenden kann? Die Schraublöcher sollten ja wieder passen. Ich hab halt in diversen Reviews gelesen, dass das Backplate keinerlei Kühlfunktion hat, sondern nur optisch aufbessert. 

Gruß Christian


----------



## DoertyHarry (28. Februar 2016)

*AW: Externe Wasserkühlung auf dem Schreibtisch*

Also es kann sein dass die alte Backplate nicht mehr passt (wenn ich mich nicht irre hab ich das mal gelesen als ich meine umgebaut habe).

Die Backplate von der Fullcover EKWB dient einer seits als Stabilisierung der karte 2. Als Passivkühlung der hinterseite da du dort auch WLPads aufklebst durch den Luftzug (ist aber vernachlässigbar) und wie du schon gesagt hast als optische Aufbesserung


----------



## iAcki (29. Februar 2016)

*AW: Externe Wasserkühlung auf dem Schreibtisch*

Hi,

ich brauch noch mal euren Rat. In allen bisherigen Warenkörben die hier veröffentlicht wurden, findet man Wasserzusätze, meist aber farbig. Nun stellt sich mir die Frage, braucht man die Wasserzusätze wirklich, also erfüllen sie einen praktischen Nutzen oder ist es nun wegen der Farbe? Auf Aquatuning findet man in der Beschreibung immer wieder den Hinweis, dass destiliertes Wasser zu verwenden ist, also müsste das doch eigentlich reichen? Ich möchte mein WaKü nämlich nicht bunt, sondern klar. Wenn ich nun doch den Wasserzusatz brauche, dann würde ich diesen nehmen, ist der ok? Phobya ZuperZero Clear

Ach so, ich nutze einen MO-RA3 360, EK-FC980 GTX Ti TF5 - Acetal+Nickel und den Aquacomputer cuplex kryos Delrin, somit ist alles außer den Anschraubtüllen (die sind aus Messing) aus Kupfer was mit Wasser Kontakt hat.

Gruß Christian


----------



## sok904 (29. Februar 2016)

*AW: Externe Wasserkühlung auf dem Schreibtisch*

Jo da hast du schon was wichtiges festgestellt. Es gibt drei Gründe Zusätze zu benutzen. 1. Farbe 2. Korrosionsschutz. 3.Algenbildung. Weitere Gründe gibt es nicht, da ein zusätzlicher Kühlnutzen auszuschließen ist. Gab zwar wohl mal Zusätze die 1-3K bringen sollten aber das war wohl eher murks. Falls jemandem ein anderer Grund einfallen sollte bitte ergänzen, mir ist kein weiterer bekannt.

Viele, auch hier im Forum, nutzen G48 Korrosionsschutz welches Nutzen 2 und 3 bringt.

Ich selbst nutze keine Zusätze, sondern ausschließlich destl. Wasser aus der Drogerie. Das liegt zum einen daran, dass ich, wie auch du, keine unterschiedlichen Metalle im Kreislauf habe und somit die Korrosion nicht das Problem darstellt. Zum anderen wechsel ich mein Wasser alle zwei Wochen, da ich ständig dran rum bastel. 

Zum Sinn oder Unsinn von Zusätzen für WaKüs möchte ich mich nicht äußern, da ich denke das es für jeden unterschiedliche Gründe gibt so etwas zu nutzen oder nicht.
Ich persönlich kann darauf aus benannten Gründen verzichten.
Gründe für Zusätze sind in diesem Artikel sehr schön beschrieben, auch wenns ein bisschen Marketing blabla ist. Aber es gibt einen guten Eindruck vom zu erwartendem Nutzen.
Korrosionsschutz in Wasserkühlsystemen*-*innovatek webSHOP

Zu beachten ist, dass es unterschiedliche Qualitäten bei den Zusätzen gibt. Berichte über Ausflockungen vor allem bei farbigen Zusätzen gibt es sehr häufig, deshalb wäre eine Forensuche vor dem Kauf eine gute Idee.


----------



## IssaP (29. Februar 2016)

*AW: Externe Wasserkühlung auf dem Schreibtisch*

Mir fällt lediglich noch ein weiterer Grund ein Zusätze zu benutzen (der ist aber eigentlich nie der Hauptgrund): Glykol (was in den meisten Korroisionsschützen vorkommt) hat eine Schmierwirkung für die Pumpe (eigentlich sollte die Pumpe aber auch mit noralem Wasser einwandfrei laufen).


----------



## iAcki (2. März 2016)

*AW: Externe Wasserkühlung auf dem Schreibtisch*

Hi,

ich brauch mal wieder euren Rat. Mein MO-RA3 steht nun endlich hier und hat seine schicken Lüfter drauf, doch ich würde gerne einen Filter davor setzen, doch irgendwie fehlt mir eine gute Idee. Ich hatte Fliegengitter im Sinn, doch denke ich, dass das Gitter zu großmaschig sein wird. Bei ner Strumpfhose meiner Freundin denke ich, dass das dann zu dicht ist oder kacke aussieht. 
Was meint ihr?

Gruß Christian


----------



## buxtehude (2. März 2016)

*AW: Externe Wasserkühlung auf dem Schreibtisch*

strumpfhose ist die richtige idee. genau so machen es viele modder seit jahren. musst ja nicht ständig auf den mora starren


----------



## iAcki (2. März 2016)

*AW: Externe Wasserkühlung auf dem Schreibtisch*

Danke, dann schau ich mal in den Schrank von meiner Zarten.


----------



## Morgoth-Aut (3. März 2016)

*AW: Externe Wasserkühlung auf dem Schreibtisch*

Warum willst den einen Filter davor?


----------



## iAcki (3. März 2016)

*AW: Externe Wasserkühlung auf dem Schreibtisch*



Morgoth-Aut schrieb:


> Warum willst den einen Filter davor?



Unsere Wohnung ist halt komplett mit Fußbodenheizung und demzufolge Fliesen bestückt, somit fliegt leider echt der Staub durch die Gegend und ich denke, dass spätestens nach zwei Wochen der Radiator voll ist, daher den Filter, so dass das meiste einfach mal schnell abgesaugt werden kann.

Er soll zwar später nicht direkt auf dem Boden stehen, sondern auf einem kleinen 20-30cm hohen Podest, aber das wird den Staub kaum abhalten. 

Gruß Christian


----------



## buxtehude (3. März 2016)

*AW: Externe Wasserkühlung auf dem Schreibtisch*

wir wollen natürlich ein foto davon sehen


----------



## iAcki (4. März 2016)

*AW: Externe Wasserkühlung auf dem Schreibtisch*

Heute ist der große Tag des Umbaus, hoffentlich klappt alles und ist am Ende auch dicht und leise. 
Ich werde euch dann bestimmt auch mal ein paar Bilder liefern, wenn es nicht gar zu hässlich geworden ist (bin handwerklich leider nicht so geschickt, aber vorstellen kann ich mir viel. 

Gruß Christian


----------



## sok904 (4. März 2016)

*AW: Externe Wasserkühlung auf dem Schreibtisch*

Ach wir lachen schon nicht über dich und wenn, dann nur hinter deinem Rücken, also mach dir keine Sorgen.


----------



## iAcki (5. März 2016)

*AW: Externe Wasserkühlung auf dem Schreibtisch*

So Freunde der Informatik, ich bin nun offiziell auf ein WaKü-raner 
Im Nachhinein betrachtet war das alles gar nicht so schwer und man macht sich echt zu viele Gedanken. Der Einbau war richtig cool und hat mega Spaß gemacht, leider ging er viel, viel zu schnell. Der komplette Umbau, inkl. Befüllung, Korrektur und nochmaliger Befüllung hat nur 7 Stunden gedauert. Für das viele Geld, einfach ein zu kurzer Spaß. 

Nun aber mal ins Detail, falls es einen überhaupt interessiert (aber die Bilder sind da, also müsst ihr sie auch bekommen).

Als erstes habe ich die Pumpe platziert und eigentlich wollte ich sie direkt auf die Halterung der Festplattenkäfige montieren, aber da hätte sie schief gestanden und ich dachte mir so, wenn man so viel Geld schon ausgibt, dann darf es gerne wenigstens ein bisschen ordentlich sein.
Also Rechner auf die Seite und die vier Nieten ausgebohrt und 4 zusätzliche Löcher für den Shoggy rein.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und schon hat die Pumpe ihren neuen Platz im Gehäuse gefunden und von außen bekommt sie immer schön Luft von meinen beiden SW2, so dass ihr auf keinen Fall zu warm werden kann.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nun geht es weiter mit der Grafikkarte, dem wohl spannendsten Punkt auf der ganzen ToDo-Liste, denn einfach mal so den Kühler von einer 700€ Karte, die geraden mal 4 Wochen alt ist entfernen und damit auch auf die Garantie zu schei…, da ging mir schon ein bissen die Düse. Ich hab mir dann die Anleitung bestimmt 3x durchgelesen und den Kühlkörper gedanklich auch mehrfach montiert. Aber da müssen wir ja alle durch, also Augen zu und los …. Als dann die ersten Schrauben raus waren und ich dann auch ziemlich einfach den originalen Kühler abgezogen bekommen hatte, hat mich der Ehrgeiz und die Euphorie gepackt, also Flamme an …. 

Na ca. einer Stunde war dann auch der neue Kühler montiert und auch hundert Mal kontrolliert, dass auch wirklich alle RAM-Riegel und dergleichen ein Pad bekommen haben und so schaut das gute Stück nun aus, aber ein Leichtgewicht ist sie nun nicht mehr (gefühlte 2Kg hat die Karte nun).




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja, das Backplate musste nun auch mit, denn bei dem Einsatz kommt es auf 30€ mehr oder weniger auch nicht mehr an. (Jetzt weiß ich wie sich meine Freundin beim Shoppen fühlt  ) 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Als nächstes hatte ich den Noctua abgebaut und die CPU gereinigt, was echt Spaß gemacht hat. Anschließend war ich doch recht überrascht, welchen Platz ich auf einmal im Gehäuse hatte. Was für ein riesiger Kühler das war. Nun aber rein mit der Grafikkarte und den Durchflussmesser auch gleich installiert. Hier musste ich aber etwas vom Plan abweichen, da ursprünglich der Messer unter die Laufwerksschächte sollte, aber das hätte dann wahrscheinlich doof ausgesehen, also ab damit auf das Netzteil.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jetzt waren der CPU-Kühler und der Wasserhahn dran, das waren auch wieder zwei sehr schöne Aufgaben (der Wasserhahn war ein Tipp hier aus dem Forum, nicht an mich direkt, sondern in irgendeinem Thread und richtig Gold wert, wie sich später noch zeigen sollte -> dazu später aber mehr, aber vielleicht sehen es ja schon einige von euch )
Die Installation vom CPU-Kühler war wirklich richtig angenehm und super easy, auch ohne Backplate, vielen Dank an dieser Stelle an Narbennarr.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



An dieser Stelle war es das dann auch erst mal in der Stube, da jetzt der MO-RA3 angeschlossen werden musste und der steht nun mal im Arbeitszimmer. Also Zimmer gewechselt und unter den Tisch gekrabbelt. Leider sind aufgrund der schlechteren Lichtverhältnisse nun auch die Bilder etwas grober, aber ich denke man kann trotzdem noch was erkennen.

Leider hatte die Post meine Schnellkupplung mit Schottverschraubung (Alphacool HF Schnellverschlusskupplungsset) verloren, so dass die Schläuche jetzt erst einmal nur raushängen. An die Gehäusedurchführung kommt also demnächst noch dieses Bauteil dran, sobald es wieder lieferbar ist. Ist jetzt ein wenig ärgerlich, aber da noch weitere Punkte offen sind, ist es halt nicht ganz so tragisch.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und so sieht der MO-RA3 aus.  Also diese Corsair-Dinger schauen schon echt nett aus.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und jetzt hieß es, „Wasser marsch ….. !!!!“
Das ging dann leider nur bis zu einem gewissen Grad gut. Die Pumpe saugte schön das Wasser an und drückte es durch den Kreislauf, 3 -4 Füllungen á 500ml lang, aber dann …. Irgendwie saugte sie immer wieder die Luft an, die durch die Schläuche in Richtung AB gedrückt wurde. Da ich nun leider das Aquailent und auch die AE gebraucht gekauft hatte, fehlte mir die Anleitung. Ich kontrollierte nun also meinen Kreislauf und rechnete schon mit dem Schlimmsten. Doch dann kam mir ein Geistesblitz und ich erinnerte mich daran, dass ich irgendwo gelesen hatte, dass die Pumpe immer von vorne saugt und ich vermutete, dass mein seitlicher Anschluss nicht die beste Wahl war. Also Wasser wieder raus und jetzt machte sich der Wasserhahn aber mal richtig bezahlt und die Anschlüsse getauscht. 
Nun wieder Wasser rein und siehe da, keine Blasen mehr und das Befüllen ging auch noch viel, viel besser und schneller als noch zuvor. (Wieder was gelernt)

Und so schaut er nun aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich habe dann ca. 1 1/2 Stunden das System mit einem separaten Netzteil laufen lassen und gefühlte tausend Mal auf  Dichtigkeit geprüft, aber vielleicht habe ich das auch nur vorgeschoben, so dass ich den Rechner nicht einschalten musste. Denn ehrlich gesagt, hatte ich davor echt Schiss. Was ist, wenn die Grafikkarte gleich durchbrennt oder nicht mehr richtig funktioniert oder was, wenn die CPU nicht richtig gekühlt wird, aber irgendwann musste ich ja mal den Power-Knopf drücken, also los und Augen zu .... (wie erging es euch hier, einfach an und los, wie richtige Männer oder so wie ich, wie ne Muschi halt?)

Und was kommt nun, bzw. was steht noch an?
Als erstes muss unbedingt noch die Schottverschraubung eingebaut werden, dann wird der Anschluss am AB für den Wasserhahn gegen ein gerades Stück ausgetauscht und der Hahn dann direkt unter den Durchflussmesser gesteckt (hab da so eine Halterung hier ). Dann muss ich noch ein Verlängerungskabel für den Anschluss der Pumpe kaufen, da das aktuelle viel zu kurz ist und man es dadurch im Hintergrund noch sieht. Anschließend will ich nun auch noch ein Fenster und etwas Beleuchtung haben, da ich das tolle Wa-Kü-System ja nun auch sehen will und vielleicht werden ich die Anschlüsse am MO-RA noch tauschen, denn im Moment drück ich oben das Wasser rein und unten raus, da Luft aber immer nach oben steigt, wäre wohl andersrum besser. Aber da les ich hier im Forum und im Netz noch mal genauer.
Dann habe ich hier noch zwei Temperatursensoren für das Wasser liegen, die beide an die Schottverschraubung angeschlossen werden sollen, aber im Moment fehlt die ja noch. 

Nun aber noch kurz paar technische Fakten.
Durchfluss liegt im Moment bei 92 l/h und beim Zocken so bei 114l/h, wobei das noch a bissl hoch ist, aber ich check das mit den Einstellungen für die Pumpe in der Aquasuite noch nicht. Ich komm da echt nicht mit klar.
Meine Lüfter auf dem MO-RA3 laufen im normalen Office-Modus mit 400RPM und halten die CPU bei 32° und die GPU bei 26° (Raumtemperatur ist laut meiner Suunto bei 22°)

Wenn ich Ark zocke, dann hat meine CPU eine Temperatur von 40-45° und die GPU liegt bei 40°. Der Durchfluss erhöht sich hierbei auf die besagten 114l/h und meine Corsair laufen dann mit 600-700RPM und mein System ist immer noch unhörbar und das macht mich mega glücklich.

An dieser Stelle möchte ich mich bei allen die auf meine vielen Fragen geantwortet haben ganz herzlich bedanken. Es ist wirklich super, dass es noch so viele Leute gibt, die für eigentlich „nichts“ anderen so mit Rat und Tat zur Seite stehen. 

In diesem Sinne, ein schönes Wochenende euch allen und immer genug Wasser im AB.

Gruß Christian


----------



## Krolgosh (5. März 2016)

*AW: Externe Wasserkühlung auf dem Schreibtisch*

Sehr schöner Bericht, und ich muss sagen mir ging es vor gut 3 Monaten ganz genauso als ich meinem System eine Wasserkühlung verpasst habe. 
Auch kann ich sehr gut nachvollziehen was du mit der Grafikkarte gemeint hattest. Da hab ich mich auch so "angestellt".

Jetzt noch ein Vorschlag der mir auch unterbreitet wurde als ich die ersten Bilder gepostet hatte.. als nächstes solltest du vlt noch ans Sleeven der Kabel denken, oder an einen Cablemod.  Das würde das ganze nochmal abrunden.

PS: Ich kämpfe gerade auch noch mit der Aquasuite, und der Regellung der Pumpe.. besser gesagt sie wird mir nicht angezeigt. Aber wird schon.


----------



## buxtehude (5. März 2016)

*AW: Externe Wasserkühlung auf dem Schreibtisch*

hey, sehr cool. erstmal freue ich mich echt für dich, deine erste wakü ist richtig gut geworden.

und ein extra danke schön für die bilder und die beschreibung, wird bestimmt einigen hier helfen


----------



## DoertyHarry (5. März 2016)

*AW: Externe Wasserkühlung auf dem Schreibtisch*

Schaut ja mal sehr Gut aus Überhaupt die Corsair Lüfter aufm Mora  
Wie bist du mit der Lautstärke der Lüfter zufrieden?? 

Und ja Grafikkartenkühlerwechsel war bei mir auch eine Zitterpartie war zwar "nur" eine 980 ihne Ti aber trotzdem schon teuer genug  
Und beim Einschalten genau das Gleiche wie bei dir. ( hoffen dass Lüfter anlaufen, hoffen das Pumpe anläuft,... ) 

Lg DörtyHarry


----------



## iAcki (10. März 2016)

*AW: Externe Wasserkühlung auf dem Schreibtisch*

Guten Morgen Gemeinde,

ich hätte da mal wieder (wie sollte es auch sein?!) eine Frage an euch. Gestern ist mir aufgefallen, dass meine Pumpe recht „laut“ surrt (ein sehr hochfrequentes Surren/Dröhnen). Ich habe dann mal etwas mit der Drehzahl gespielt (ich versteht die Steuerung der Pumpe nicht so wirklich, auch wenn es nur zwei Regler sind) und versucht die Pumpe fest auf  3300RPM einzustellen, da man hier die Pumpe nicht mehr hört. Ich denke auch, dass das geklappt hat und die Pumpe nun nicht mehr selber regeln möchte.
Genug der Vorrede und Butter bei die Fische! Ich habe nun einen Durchfluss von 90l/h und wollte mal fragen, ob das ok ist? Ich habe nämlich mal irgendwo aufgeschnappt, dass ab 65l/h alles ok ist und der Durchfluss irgendwann eh keinen Einfluss mehr auf die Temps hat (also mal alle Extreme nicht betrachtet  ). Ist mein Wissen richtig und mein Durchfluss ok?

Ich freue mich schon auf eure Antworten.



DoertyHarry schrieb:


> Wie bist du mit der Lautstärke der Lüfter zufrieden??



Ohh, da hab ich deine Frage voll überlesen. Ähm, so viel kann ich dir zu der Lautstärke nicht sagen, die drehen bei mir nur mit max. 500rpm und da hört man nichts. Ab 700 ist das aber schon was anderes, da hört man sie recht deutlich. Ich bin da aber echt keine Hilfe, da ich eh alles als "laut" empfinde und die Flöhe husten höre. 
Bis Freitag sollten dann auch meine letzten Teile für die WaKü kommen und ich denke, dass ich dann endlich den Bau "abschließen" werde. Vorerst ...
Geplant ist anschließend nur, dass ich mal "Shrouds" unter die Lüfter klemme, vielleicht kann ich so auch noch was in Sachen Lautstärke machen. Da muss ich aber vorher erst noch messen, da die Blende vom Mo-Ra ja nicht unendlich Platz bietet und der Luftfilter ja auch noch installiert werden muss oder ich mach die Blende nur rechts und lasse bei den Lüftern offen, wobei das auch nicht so prall ist.

Die Sache mit dem Sleeven ist zwar richtig geil, aber die Kohle ... ah 90€ für Kabel .... uiii. Ich müsste auch mein BQ tauschen, da der Anschluss vom Mainboard nicht modular ist, das wären dann ja noch mal mindestens 150€ Aufpreis. Ich denke, dass kann warten. Erst mal Window + Beleuchtung, Led Stripe ist da und Lötkolben heiß  (ich liebe elektrische Arbeiten ).

Bilder werde ich dann bestimmt wieder posten, außer es schaut zum  aus.

In diesem Sinne,

Gruß Christian


----------



## Nachty (10. März 2016)

*AW: Externe Wasserkühlung auf dem Schreibtisch*

Das kannst doch alles selber testen mit dem Durchfluss und Wassertemperatur und der Mora kühlt dir eh alles runter ob da nun 5000 Liter oder 50 Liter durchjagst ist dem völlig egal. Warum alle solch hohen Durchflusswerte haben wollen ist mir schleierhaft!?! 

Meine D5 Stufe 1 macht 50 L durch 2 480er Radis, auf Stufe 5 kommt die auf fast 200 L, aber an der Temperatur ändert sich gleich Nada nichts Null.

Also Regel die Pumpe runter und lass Sie so das alles ruhig ist! Schönen Tag noch


----------



## Narbennarr (10. März 2016)

*AW: Externe Wasserkühlung auf dem Schreibtisch*

Wenn man über 30 litern bleibt, ist alles okidoki


----------



## iAcki (10. März 2016)

*AW: Externe Wasserkühlung auf dem Schreibtisch*



Nachty schrieb:


> Das kannst doch alles selber testen mit dem Durchfluss und Wassertemperatur und der Mora kühlt dir eh alles runter ob da nun 5000 Liter oder 50 Liter durchjagst ist dem völlig egal. Warum alle solch hohen Durchflusswerte haben wollen ist mir schleierhaft!?!



Hi,

mir ging es gar nicht um das Maximum an Durchfluss, sondern ich war mir nicht sicher wie viel ich mindestens haben sollte. Ich muss halt mindestens auf 65Hz runter, dass ich kein Dröhnen mehr habe. Ich bin nun aufgrund der Aussage von Narbennarr auf 50hz runter und habe einen Durchfluss von 75l/h. Weniger kann ich nicht einstellen, anscheinend sind 3000RPM an der Pumpe das Minimum.

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe.

Gruß Christian


----------



## chischko (10. März 2016)

*AW: Externe Wasserkühlung auf dem Schreibtisch*

Also ca. 40L/h hat sich quasi Standard für den Mindestdurchfluss etabliert bzw. liest man oft. Ich selbst hab etwa knapp 50L/h anliegen und es reicht völlig und auch 100L/h machen keinen Unterschied (weder positiv noch negativ... wie ich vor kurzem leidhaft erfahren musste ^^)


----------



## over-clocker (11. März 2016)

*AW: Externe Wasserkühlung auf dem Schreibtisch*

Bedenke das dein Durchflussensor ohnehin ungenau wird unter  ich glaube es waren 50l/h  oder gar 60l/h
Ich kann dir sagen das in meinem System alles über 40L/h keinen unterschied mehr macht 
Ich bin im Moment bei 65 HZ mit um die 50L/h gemessen mit dem gleichen Sensor wie du.
Selbst bei 35l/h ist die Kühlleistung nur minimal schlechter. 
Erst unter 30l/h wird es blöde. 

Ich kann dir aus aktuellem Anlass empfehlen den  Durchfluss im neu zustand zu notieren   bei mir war jetzt nach knapp 2 Jahren der Kryos  verstopft. 
Und so fein wie der ist wird es auch bei dir das erste sein das sich zusetzt. 
Obwohl ich einen Filter drin habe 
Ich habe DP Ultra als brühe.


----------



## bennySB (11. März 2016)

*AW: Externe Wasserkühlung auf dem Schreibtisch*

Als Tipp für die Aquasuite:

Stell die Pumpe von der automatischen Regelung auf manuellen Betrieb um und schraub sie soweit runter wir möglich. 
Da du ja schon sagst, dass du sie bei 50 Hz mit genügend Durchfluss laufen hast, lass sie bei 50 Hz laufen und gut ist.


----------



## defPlaya (11. März 2016)

*AW: Externe Wasserkühlung auf dem Schreibtisch*

Noch ein Tip. Bei 50 hz brummt mir die AS zu viel. Durch Zufall habe festgestellt, dass sie bei 57 Hz gar nicht brummt. Scheint, dass sich das Brummgeräusch im Gehäuse neutralisiert und für mich nicht mehr hörbar ist! Du kannst ja einbischen rumprobieren und für dich die passende Hz Zahl finden.


----------



## iAcki (16. März 2016)

*AW: Externe Wasserkühlung auf dem Schreibtisch*

Hi Ihrs,

gestern war es dann endlich soweit, die Post brachte die letzten Bauteile und ich konnte meine WaKü fertigstellen und sogar für die Beleuchtung war noch Zeit. 
Meine Durchführung hab ich dann mit Hilfe von zwei aufgebohrten Unterlegscheiben realisiert, die anschließend noch etwas Farbe bekamen (denke kann sich schon sehen lassen, bzw. wirk nicht arg gepfuscht).




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mit Beleuchtung sieht das ganze dann auch noch einen kleinen Tacken besser aus. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich war auch sehr erstaunt, dass man schon für 8€ 5Meter Led-Stripe beim großen A findet. die Lämpchen haben dann zwar nur 350lm, aber für mich und meinen Einsatzzweck doch mehr als ausreichend.


Aber am meisten freut mich eigentlich, dass ich alle wichtigen Daten auf mein Display in der G510 ablesen kann, das ist sowas von übel cool, unbezahlbar.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Leider bin ich aber immer noch nicht ganz fertig, denn wie sich gezeigt hat, funktioniert meine tolle Idee mit dem "Überdruckgehäuse" in Sachen Temperatur mal gar nicht. Im Gehäuse ensteht irgendwie ein Temperaturstau wenn oben und unten zwei Lüfter reinblasen, ergo müssen die Lüfter oben wieder nach Draußen blasen (Unten rein und oben raus, Standard halt)
Das sollte aber im Großen und Ganzen recht schnell von der Hand gehen und auch mal so nebenbei erledigt sein.

Leider ist auch die Idee mit dem Staubfilter vorm MoRa vorerst Geschichte, denn auch da gibt es ein kleines Problem mit den Temperaturen. Ich vermute, dass durch den Filter der Luftdurchsatz gesunken ist und ich somit höhere Temperaturen im System habe (mit Filter sind es ca 5 - 10 Grad mehr bei gleicher Drehzahl -> 600rpm). Aber das ist ein Thema für später. 


In diesem Sinne, meine letzte Frage ist bestimmt noch nicht gestellt. 

Gruß Christian


----------



## Krolgosh (17. März 2016)

*AW: Externe Wasserkühlung auf dem Schreibtisch*

Gefällt mir sehr gut! 

Und wenn ich mir das so durchlese lässt mich irgendwie die Idee mit dem Mora auch nicht mehr los... aber meine Frau killt mich wenn ich jetzt damit Anfange. 
Ich glaube  da warte ich bis zum Sommer wenn ich mit Hardtubes anfangen will.  

Ich kann jetzt langsam auch verstehen wieso es heißt das Wasserkühlung süchtig machen kann.. es gibt halt immer was zu tun, verbessern etc...


----------



## keks4 (18. März 2016)

*AW: Externe Wasserkühlung auf dem Schreibtisch*

Respekt für dein Werk, da kannst stolz drauf sein  nun noch eine kleine Frage, hast du noch irgendwelche Tipps für leute  (mich ) die ebenfalls bald ihre erste WaKü zusammen basteln?   (ausser sich beim Power Button drücken  "wie ein Mann" zu benehmen  )


----------



## iAcki (20. März 2016)

*AW: Externe Wasserkühlung auf dem Schreibtisch*

Hi Keks4,

so richtige Tipps kann ich dir nicht geben, bin ja selbst einer der nur Fragen hat.
Ich hab mir halt vorher nen Plan gemacht was ich alles kühlen will und dann hab ich ne Skizze erstellt, wie ich alles anschließen will (so dass es auch gut ausschaut). Denn es ist wohl so, dass die Reihenfolge der zu kühlenden Komponenten nicht die große Rolle spielt, daher ist mein Kreislauf auch wie folgt:
Mo-Ra->Grafikkarte->Pumpe/AB->CPU->Mo-Ra

Nachdem ich meinen Kreislauf so skizziert hatte, dass er mir gefällt, habe ich alle Anschlüsse durchgezählt und dann ein bis zwei mehr gekauft, als ich ausgerechnet hatte (das hat sich sehr bezahlt gemacht). Auf jeden Fall gibt es hier im Forum und im Netz sehr viele Tipps bzgl. WaKü aufbauen.
Als Must-Have würde ich persönlich folgendes definieren:
-	Wasserhahn
-	Temp-Sensor für’s Wasser (2 davon sind cool, aber mindestens einen würde ich schon empfehlen, kommt aber auch ein wenig auf deinen Kreislauf an. Ich heiz halt alles erst auf und dann geht es zum Mo-Ra, daher ist „In“ – „Out“ ganz nice)
-	Pumpe und AB in einem (so musst du dir nur Gedanken über einen Installationspunkt machen)
-	Shoggy
-	Schlauchabschneider (reicht aber das billig Teil für 5€)

Im Grunde musst du dann nur noch entscheiden, ob du Grafikkarte und CPU kühlen willst oder nur CPU oder GPU. Wobei meine Meinung ist, wenn man das schon baut, dann kann man ruhig CPU und GPU kühlen, denn bei der GPU merkst du eine WaKü mal richtig, bei der CPU ist das so eine Sache, selbst wenn sie übertaktet ist. Die Luftkühler heutzutage sind echt sau gut und sehr leise. Auch die Sache mit dem Radiator ist schwierig zu verallgemeinern, viel hilft viel. Hierzu gibt es aber wirklich massig Infos im Netz und auch was das Minimum betrifft.

Wichtig ist halt nur, dass man bei der ganzen Sache mit der WaKü nicht vergisst, dass man trotz allem einen Airflow im Gehäuse braucht. Hierbei hab ich mich für den Standard-Airflow entschieden (Vorn rein und oben Hinten raus). Wobei bei mir die vorderen 2 Lüfter immer aktiv sind und die beiden oberen nur anspringen, wenn die Mainboard-Temperatur auf über 41°C steigt.

Der letzte wichtige Punkt war dann noch die Auswertung/Darstellung der Daten. Hier habe ich mich für das Aquaero entschieden, ob man das nun braucht oder nicht, dass muss wirklich jeder selbst wissen. Ich bin halt technikverliebt und „brauche“ solche Spielerein. Auch die Anzeige der Daten auf einem Display und da meine ich nicht das vom AE, ist mir sehr wichtig. Deshalb habe ich das AE und AIDA64 angeschafft (die G510 war schon da), so dass ich auch beim Zocken mit einem kurzen Blick alle wichtigen Infos sehe.

Alles in allem muss man sich aber bewusst sein, dass so eine WaKü richtig Geld kostet, wenn man gewisse „Spielerein“ unbedingt haben möchte. Ich selbst kann dir nicht sagen, was meine Kühlung schlussendlich gekostet hat (aufgeschrieben in meinem Haushaltsbuch habe ich es aber). Ich will es einfach nicht wissen, vermute aber, dass ich so bei 1000 – 1200€ liege. Ob das nun verrückt ist oder total bescheuert, ist mir relativ egal. Ich wollte eine Wasserkühlung und ich wollte eine, die auch leise ist und viele technische Infos bereitstellt. Ich kann dir nur sagen, dass meine Kühlung selbst unter Volllast nicht hörbar ist, kein surren, kein summen, rauschen oder sonst was. Gaar nüchtsss.
Und damit kann ich nur abschließend sagen: „Ja, das war’s wert!“

Gruß Christian


----------



## keks4 (20. März 2016)

*AW: Externe Wasserkühlung auf dem Schreibtisch*

Vielen Dank für deine Antwort, sie hat mir sehr geholfen bezüglich einiger fragen   schönen Sonntag noch


----------



## Shiny49 (25. März 2016)

*AW: Externe Wasserkühlung auf dem Schreibtisch*

Mal ne andere Frage. Ich habe ne Aquastream Ultimate seit ein Paar Tagen verbaut, aber wo stell ich denn in der Aquasuite den Hertz Wert ein ?

Vielen Dank im Voraus.

Gruß


----------



## Nachty (25. März 2016)

*AW: Externe Wasserkühlung auf dem Schreibtisch*

Wo die Option für die Pumpe ist!

http://www.abload.de/img/aquasuite_2013_90070dmw.jpg


----------



## SilverTobias90 (25. März 2016)

*AW: Externe Wasserkühlung auf dem Schreibtisch*

Mal eine andere Frage, wie kriege ich das mit den "Kategorien"  hin,  so wie du das aufgeteilt hast bezüglich Temperatur, pumpe...? 

MfG 
Tobi


----------



## iAcki (4. Juni 2016)

*AW: Externe Wasserkühlung auf dem Schreibtisch*

Hi liebes Forum,

da ich nicht weiter andere Threads "missbrauchen" möchte, da ich hier selbst einen schönen Thread habe, schreibe ich nun hier weiter. 
Nach nun ca. 3 Monaten Wakü-Einsatz bin ich immer noch mit der Kühlleistung und der Lautstärke meiner Wasserkühlung mehr als zufrieden, doch leider bin ich von den Schläuchen echt enttäuscht. Mir war zwar bewusst, dass diese ausbleichen, doch meine sind nun milchig/trüb, statt bläulich/klar. Das und die Tatsache, dass auch etwas das BeQuiet enttäuscht hat, hat mich zu dem Entschluss geführt, dass ich die Leitungen gegen Hard tubes und das Gehäuse gegen (wahrscheinlich) ein Caselabs eintauschen werde. Der Kostenpunkt ist zwar massiv, doch irgendwie bin ich richtig enttäuscht und mag mich nicht mit der aktuellen Situation abfinden.

Um mein Dilemma etwas besser zu verdeutlichen habe ich euch ein "Vorher/Nachher" Bild erstellt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nun kommen wir aber zu der eigentlichen aktuellen Frage. Da ich PETG nutzen möchte (ist wohl anfängerfreundlicher) würde ich gerne wissen, ab welcher Wassertemperatur es kritisch für diese Leitungen wird? PETG will wohl standardmäßig in den Ausgangszustand zurück, sobald man es erhitzt. Ich vermute mal, da ich auch noch einen 480er Radiator (vielleicht auch noch einen 360er) zu meinem Mo-Ra gesellen werde, dass meine Temperaturen auch im Sommer maximal an 40°C heranreichen werden. Diese Temperaturen sollten doch eigentlich keine Probleme machen?

Ich freue mich schon drauf von euch zu hören.

Gruß Christian


----------



## keks4 (4. Juni 2016)

*AW: Externe Wasserkühlung auf dem Schreibtisch*

Der  Kensch hat es aus schusseligkeit mal geschafft seine Wassertemperatur auf (wenn ich mich richtig erinnere ) 97° zu erhitzen mit PETG, kannst dir das Video dazu ja mal ansehen Was passiert wenn die WasserkÃ¼hlung Ã¼berhitzt mit PETG Tubes - YouTube (Ps. Er hat auch ein HowTo Video für PETG)


----------



## chaotium (4. Juni 2016)

*AW: Externe Wasserkühlung auf dem Schreibtisch*

ALso ich hab einen Fehler auf dem Bild gefunden. Der Flowsensor braucht auf jeder seite ein stücke gerade


----------



## SpatteL (4. Juni 2016)

*AW: Externe Wasserkühlung auf dem Schreibtisch*

Nö, dem High Flow ist das egal, bei den mps kann es da Probleme geben.


----------



## iAcki (5. Juni 2016)

*AW: Externe Wasserkühlung auf dem Schreibtisch*

Moinsen,

hab mir mal seine Videos zum Thema WaKü angesehen, cooler Typ. 
Zum Thema Hitze, das mit 98 Grad GPU ist natürlich krass, wenn man mal vom einem üblichen Delta von 11 - 16 Grad zwischen Wasser und Komponente ausgeht. 
Er sagt in diesem Video, dass man seine Fittinge alle zwei Wochen anziehen soll. Ist das wirklich so krass? 

Seine Videos sind cool und die Tipps sind auch sehr hilfreich, nur beim Thema Wasserzusatz bin ich absolut anderer Meinung, auch Algenbildung halte ich für Mythos. Das ist aber wieder ein anderes Thema. 
Maximal würde ich Wärmeleitfähigkeit vielleicht noch glauben, aber der Rest ....

Gruß Christian


----------



## keks4 (5. Juni 2016)

*AW: Externe Wasserkühlung auf dem Schreibtisch*

Ich denke dass ist einfach ein "mach's einfach dann hast du kein Theater und ich bin nicht der Dumme" Ratschlag, so wie für eine 980ti ein 700Watt NT empfohlen wird vom Hersteller  aber regelmäßig mal die Fittinge kontrollieren kann wohl nicht schaden, soo viel Aufwand ists ja nicht


----------



## iAcki (5. Juni 2016)

*AW: Externe Wasserkühlung auf dem Schreibtisch*



keks4 schrieb:


> aber regelmäßig mal die Fittinge kontrollieren kann wohl nicht schaden, soo viel Aufwand ists ja nicht



Das ist klar, bissl Wartung gehört einfach dazu und macht ja auch Spaß. Ich fand nur die Aussage mit zwei Wochen bissl krass. 

Gruß Christian


----------



## iAcki (5. Juni 2016)

*AW: Externe Wasserkühlung auf dem Schreibtisch*

Muss noch mal nerven, sry. 
Will mir jetzt mal eine Proberöhre holen und mich an PETG versuchen, bevor ich viel Geld verbrenne. 

Welche der beiden Pistolen würdet ihr nehmen?

 Pistole 1 

 Pistole 2


----------



## chischko (5. Juni 2016)

*AW: Externe Wasserkühlung auf dem Schreibtisch*



iAcki schrieb:


> Maximal würde ich Wärmeleitfähigkeit vielleicht noch glauben, aber der Rest ....



Wie soll denn die Wärmeleitfähigkeit von Wasser verbessert werden, indem ich nen Zusatz rein kippe? Also selbst wenn (!!) das IRGENDWIE möglich sein sollte wäre dieser Effekt SO gering, dass es keinen Unterschied in einer Wasserkühlung machen würde.


----------



## Nachty (5. Juni 2016)

*AW: Externe Wasserkühlung auf dem Schreibtisch*

Der beste Zusatz ist Nix reinkippen, alles anderen machts normalerweise schlechter,  daher habe ich auch nichts weiter ausser bisll blau Tinte^^


----------



## chischko (5. Juni 2016)

*AW: Externe Wasserkühlung auf dem Schreibtisch*



Nachty schrieb:


> Der beste Zusatz ist Nix reinkippen, alles anderen machts normalerweise schlechter,  daher habe ich auch nichts weiter ausser bisll blau Tinte^^


Hm naja ... Bzgl. der unterschiedlichen Metalle im Wasserkreislauf und damit verbundener Probleme haben diese Zusätze durchaus einen Sinn (wenn es gute sind)... Algenbefall etc. halte ich auch eher im Bereich der Mythen und Legenden.


----------



## iAcki (5. Juni 2016)

*AW: Externe Wasserkühlung auf dem Schreibtisch*



chischko schrieb:


> Hm naja ... Bzgl. der unterschiedlichen Metalle im Wasserkreislauf und damit verbundener Probleme haben diese Zusätze durchaus einen Sinn (wenn es gute sind)... Algenbefall etc. halte ich auch eher im Bereich der Mythen und Legenden.



Naja, ich werde erst mal weiterhin ohne weitermachen und mir ggf. noch paar Infos hierzu durchlesen. 

Was meint ihr nun eigentlich zu den beiden Pistolen die ich zuvor gepostet hatte? Oder ist die Sache mit der Heißluftpistole nicht so wichtig, bzw. kann ich jeden nehmen?

Gruß Christian


----------



## VJoe2max (6. Juni 2016)

*AW: Externe Wasserkühlung auf dem Schreibtisch*

Bei Aldi gab´s mal ne schöne Heißluftpsitole, bei der man die Temperatur stufenlos von 50 bis 500°C regeln konnte, und zwei Gebläsestufen zur Verfügung standen. Die konnte man auch gut aufstellen. Darauf sollte man auf jeden Fall achten. Hab zum Glück so eine erwischt. Die eignet sich hervorragend für solche Arbeiten. Wurde aber in letzte Zeit glaub nicht mehr angeboten.


----------



## iAcki (6. Juni 2016)

*AW: Externe Wasserkühlung auf dem Schreibtisch*

Danke für den Link, leider findet man den Fön nicht mehr.

Ich hab mich jetzt für diese entschieden, denke dass es preislich halbwegs passt. 

Jetzt brauch ich nur noch meine Teströhren und dann kann es auch schon losgehen.

Gruß Christian


----------



## iAcki (14. Juni 2016)

*AW: Externe Wasserkühlung auf dem Schreibtisch*

Hallo liebe Gemeinde,

wieder einmal brauch ich eure Hilfe. Ich bin im Moment ja immer noch am Planen meines neuen Kreislaufs, da das neue Gehäuse ja noch so mindestens 6 Wochen auf sich warten lässt.

Nun zu den beiden Fragen.

1. Kann man eine Röhre „hängend“ verbauen? Ich möchte von meinem Radiator, der oben am Gehäuse montiert ist, ein Rohr in das innere vom Gehäuse führen, indem ich dort ein „U“ nach zum Gehäusedeckel lege. Das Hard Tube Fitting im Deckel wird dann an einer Gehäusedurchführung befestigt. Hierdurch könnte man aber theoretisch die Röhre einfach senkrecht nach unten aus den Fittingen ziehen. Kann das im Betrieb passieren, also dass durch den „Wasserdruck“ die Röhre aus dem Fitting rutscht?

2. Wäre es ein Problem, wenn ich bei den Hardtubes 16/13 nehmen würde, aber bei den Softtubes im Hintergrund weiterhin auf 13/10 bleibe? Könnte dort ein Überdruck an den Übergängen entstehen?

Vielen Dank schon mal an euch.

Gruß Christian


----------



## chischko (14. Juni 2016)

*AW: Externe Wasserkühlung auf dem Schreibtisch*

1. Hierzu kann ich Dir nix sagen, weil ich mir einfach aufgrund deiner Beschreibung nicht so recht vorstellen kann, was Du vor hast? Evtl. hilft ne Skizze oder so? 
2. Verringerter Querschnitt bedeutet bei konstanter Fördermenge der Pumpe (L/h) einfach eine erhöhte Fließgeschwindigkeit. Die minimalen Druckunterschiede an den Fittings sollten in einer konventionellen WaKü keine Probleme ergeben, da das relativ sicher dimensioniert ist und dieser minimale Mehrdruck keinerlei Einfluss auf Dichtigkeit und Haltekräfte hat


----------



## iAcki (14. Juni 2016)

*AW: Externe Wasserkühlung auf dem Schreibtisch*

Hi,

ich hab dann mal den Zeichenstift geschwungen und hoffe, dass es nun verständlich er ist.
Die Frage die sich mir stellt, sollte ich "Fitting #1" als 90° Anschluss montieren, so dass man die Röhre nicht mehr nach unten herausziehen kann?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß Christian


----------



## keks4 (15. Juni 2016)

*AW: Externe Wasserkühlung auf dem Schreibtisch*

Ich habe keine Hardtube Erfahrungen aber es klingt für mich als Laien einleuchtend dass es keine so gute idee wäre es Hängend zu montieren


----------



## chischko (15. Juni 2016)

*AW: Externe Wasserkühlung auf dem Schreibtisch*

Also nur so kurz ist das "hängend" mMn kein Problem solange alles fest gezogen ist etc. 
Fehlen mir aber auch die Erfahrungswerte in Sachen Hardtubes


----------



## iAcki (15. Juni 2016)

*AW: Externe Wasserkühlung auf dem Schreibtisch*

Hi ihrs,

dann mach ich Plan B und verbau am Eingang vom Radiator einfach einen 90 Grad Anschluss und fertig ist das Thema. Die 5€ mehr für den Anschluss hab ich dann auch noch, bei geplanten 1500€ dür den Umbau. :'(

Gruß Christian


----------



## iAcki (7. August 2016)

*AW: Externe Wasserkühlung auf dem Schreibtisch*

Hallo liebe Gemeinde,

ich lade mir gerade Doom herunter und dachte mir, dass ich die Wartezeit einfach mal dazu verwende, hier ein kleines Update zu veröffentlichen, denn inzwischen ist schon einiges an neuer Hardware eingetroffen (leider aber noch nicht mein Magnum). Darüber hinaus habe ich aber noch eine Frage an euch, dass aber erst ganz am Ende der Nachricht. 

Fittinge und Hardtubes



Das war gar kein so leichtes Thema, denn Berichte oder Bewertungen findet man nur ganz schwer im Netz (außer von Primochill oder Moonsoon – beide sind aber nicht so meins). Wichtig für mich war, dass es ordentliche Anschlüsse zu vernünftigen Preisen sind, denn das „Projekt“ verbrennt ja auch so schon eine Menge Kohle.  Schlussendlich habe ich mich vom Video von „KenschundCo“ überzeugen lassen und meine Entscheidung nicht bereut. Die Anschlüsse von Nanoxia machen einen sehr guten Eindruck und auch der 90° Anschluss sitzt sehr gut und wackelt null! Alles in Allem eine sehr gute Qualität und der Preis ist auch ok.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



12x Gerade, 1x 90° - Verbinder, 2x 90° Anschluss, 2x Gehäusedurchführung, 2x Verschlussstopfen und 3x 13/10 Hardtubes (5 x 50cm)

Für insgesamt 108,76€ ist eigentlich ganz akzeptabel, wie ich meine. 

Radiatoren




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Gehäuse soll nun ebenfalls Radiatoren bekommen, denn irgendwie ist eine Wasserkühlung, bzw. ein wassergekühlter PC ohne Radiatoren im Gehäuse nicht wirklich komplett. Ich habe mich hierbei aber für gebrauchte Radiatoren entschieden, da man so eine ganze Menge Geld sparen kann. Zwar muss man hierbei Kompromisse eingehen (meistens jedenfalls), aber der Kostenfaktor ist nicht zu unterschätzen. Der EK 480 musste zwar an den Außenteilen nochmals überarbeitet werden, aber die Dose und das Schleifpapier haben zusammen keine 5€ gekostet und bei 50€ Ersparnis (nur bei diesem Radiator), geht das schon klar.

DFA

Mein ganzer Stolz. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da ich im Moment noch keine Zusätze geplant habe und mir irgendwas bewegtes im Kreislauf fehlt, habe ich mal etwas gegoogelt und bin auf diesen Durchflussanzeiger gestoßen. Er sieht echt mega nice aus und ist noch ein kleines Stück kleiner als der von Alphacool (den hatte ich erst im Auge, doch die Größe störte mich ein wenig). Platziert werden wird er neben dem Röhrenausgleichsbehälter, welcher mir im Moment immer noch fehlt und wird hoffentlich ein "Eye-Catcher".


Da ich aber ohne das Gehäuse nicht wirklich was „basteln“ kann, dachte ich mir, ich nutze die Zeit und fertigte für mein BQ gesleevte Verlängerungen an. Erst wollte ich fertige kaufen oder einen Händler beauftragen, aber dann entschied ich mich doch zur DIY-Methode und ich denke, dass Ergebnis ist gar nicht sooooo schlecht, für den ersten Versuch.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei den Sleeves habe ich mich für Gosumodz entschieden, da sie etwas billiger sind, aber von sehr vielen in Diversen Foren immer wieder empfohlen werden. Und was soll ich sagen? Sie alle haben Recht! Die Sleeves sind übel Blickdicht, habe hierzu extra ein weißes Kabel in einen schwarzen Sleeve gesteckt und die Farben sind sehr kräftig, aber seht selbst:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So, nun kommen wir zu der anfangs erwähnten Frage. Wie habt ihr eure Kabel/Verlängerungen  getestet oder habt ihr sie einfach auf gut Glück verbaut? Was kann im schlimmsten Fall passieren? Die Kabel vertauschen ist ja bei Verlängerungen im Prinzip ausgeschlossen. Eigentlich kann ich mir nur vorstellen, dass der PC unter Last einfach ausgeht, wenn der Saft nicht durch alle Leitungen schießt. Einen Kabelbrand aufgrund zu hoher Widerstände würde ich auch fast ausschließen (wobei ich bei den ersten Tests, trotzdem die Temperatur der Kabel immer mal überprüfen würde).

So, dass war es nun erst mal wieder von mir.

Gruß Christian


----------



## chischko (8. August 2016)

*AW: Externe Wasserkühlung auf dem Schreibtisch*

Du kannst grundsätzlich mit sogar extrem billigen/einfachen Multimetern eine Durchgangsprüfung mal machen und so mal grundsätzlich prüfen, ob alle Leitungen durchgängig sind. 
Als 2. stellt sivch nun natürlich die Frage nach Übergangswiderständen etc. Hierzu benötigt man dann doch etwas mehr als nur nen Durchgangspieper. Ich würde es messen, auch wenn es Aufwand bedeutet... nen abgefackelter/verkohlter PC ist teuer! 
Was ist das Risiko? Wenn ein Übergang (z.B. zwischen Kabel und Pin) durch eine unsaubere Quatschverbindung o.Ä. hoch ist wird es an der Stelle heiß bzw. anders ausgedrückt: Es kann vorkommen, dass sehr viel Strom über eine nur sehr kleine Kontaktfläche fließen muss (geringer Querschnitt) und beio den im PC Bereich übrlichen Spannungen und Stromstärken kann das GANZ schnell mal passieren und anfangen zu glühen und unter Umstanänden durch schmoren. Hitze und ein damit verbundener unterbrochener Kontakt sind schonmal blöd... richtig blöd ist halt wenn dann was brennbares in der Nähe ist... keine Ahnung ob deine Sleeves feuerfest sind?


----------



## iAcki (8. August 2016)

*AW: Externe Wasserkühlung auf dem Schreibtisch*



chischko schrieb:


> Du kannst grundsätzlich mit sogar extrem billigen/einfachen Multimetern eine Durchgangsprüfung mal machen und so mal grundsätzlich prüfen, ob alle Leitungen durchgängig sind.
> Als 2. stellt sivch nun natürlich die Frage nach Übergangswiderständen etc. Hierzu benötigt man dann doch etwas mehr als nur nen Durchgangspieper. Ich würde es messen, auch wenn es Aufwand bedeutet... nen abgefackelter/verkohlter PC ist teuer!



Dann schnapp ich mir mal mein Digital Multimeter und mess die Widerstände aus. Welche Bereiche würdest du noch als akzeptabel empfinden bei 25cm und 40cm Leitungslänge? Aus'm Bauch raus würde ich alles kleiner 10 bis 20 Milliohm sagen?! (Eigentlich müsste der Wert gegen 0 gehen, bzw. kommt es ja bissl auf das Messgerät an, weiß jetzt nicht  wie viel Widerstand es messen kann, also gegen 0)


Gruß Christian


----------



## iAcki (10. August 2016)

*AW: Externe Wasserkühlung auf dem Schreibtisch*

Hi,

ich hab nun mit meinem Fluke 115 alles nachgemessen. Alle meine Leitungen werden mit 0,1 Ohm angegeben (wobei erwähnt sei, dass mein Messgerät minimal 0.1 Ohm darstellen kann). Ich denke, dass ich nun mit ruhigem Gewissen alles verwenden kann oder sollte ich noch etwas beachten/probieren?

Gruß Christian


----------



## chischko (10. August 2016)

*AW: Externe Wasserkühlung auf dem Schreibtisch*

Wennste allels durch gemessen hast und es immer was sinnvolles angezeigt hat heißt das zunächst mal nur, dass Du Durchgang hast. Ob es aber irgendwo einen Übergang o.Ä. mit extrem geringem Querschnitt hast kriegst Du nur über eine Art Kurzschlussstrommessung raus ... Sehr aufwändig etc. Deswegen würde ich nun sagen: Go for it!


----------



## iAcki (23. August 2016)

*AW: Externe Wasserkühlung auf dem Schreibtisch*

Hallo liebe Gemeinde,

bin ja noch immer kräftig am Planen und gebrauchte Teile shoppen, so dass nun eine neue Frage aufkam. 
Mein nächstes Projekt hat ja bedeutet mehr Platz im Case, den ich auch gern für Radiatoren nutzen würde. Demzufolge werde ich intern einen 560, 480 und 240 Radiator verbauen,  wobei der 560er im unteren Teil des Gehäuses seinen Platz findet und der 480 im Deckel, lediglich der 240er soll vorn bei den 5.25" Schächten sein. Bei meinem Case habe ich aber vorn keine Öffnungen für Lüfter, so dass der Lüfter warme Luft aus dem Gehäuse durch den Radi pressen wird. Ich denke, dass es Temp - Technisch nicht viel bringen wird, sieht aber besser aus als ohne Lüfter. Nun aber zu meiner Frage. Benötige ich bei dieser Konfig eigentlich noch meinen MoRa 360 oder sollte ich den einfach passiv mitlaufen lassen?

Gruß Christian


----------



## JPio (24. August 2016)

*AW: Externe Wasserkühlung auf dem Schreibtisch*

Bei der internen Radifläche brauchst du den wohl nicht mehr...    

MfG 
JPio


----------



## keks4 (24. August 2016)

*AW: Externe Wasserkühlung auf dem Schreibtisch*

Doofe Frage; in welchem Case gibt es intern Platz für einen 560er?


----------



## iAcki (24. August 2016)

*AW: Externe Wasserkühlung auf dem Schreibtisch*



keks4 schrieb:


> Doofe Frage; in welchem Case gibt es intern Platz für einen 560er?



In meinem Caselabs SMA8.


----------



## iAcki (29. August 2016)

*AW: Externe Wasserkühlung auf dem Schreibtisch*

Hallo liebe Gemeinde,

kann mir einer von euch sagen, ob ich den "Winkeladapter Alphacool" mit den Anschlüssen von Nanoxia kombinieren kann? Dieser Winkeladapter kommt mich nämlich etwas günstiger als 2x 45° Adapter von Nanoixa und sieht auch etwas professioneller aus.

Vielen Dank schon mal.

Gruß Christian


----------



## SpatteL (29. August 2016)

*AW: Externe Wasserkühlung auf dem Schreibtisch*

Warum sollte das nicht passen?


----------



## Pelle0095 (29. August 2016)

*AW: Externe Wasserkühlung auf dem Schreibtisch*

Er hat ja 1/4" also sollte das passen

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## iAcki (29. August 2016)

*AW: Externe Wasserkühlung auf dem Schreibtisch*



SpatteL schrieb:


> Warum sollte das nicht passen?





Pelle0095 schrieb:


> Er hat ja 1/4" also sollte das passen
> 
> Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk



Naja, es kann ja sein, dass die Hersteller irgendwas machen (können), dass es nur mit deren Produkten passt. Ich bin ja auch davon ausgegangen, dass es passt, aber wollte nur sichergehen und euch interviewen. 

Gruß Christian


----------



## iAcki (14. September 2016)

*AW: Externe Wasserkühlung auf dem Schreibtisch*

Hi ihrs,

mein Case ist nun schon ein paar Tage hier und etwas biegen durfte ich auch schon. 

Nun bin ich aber in Sachen Hardtubes nicht ganz so fit und wollte mal fragen, ob die Röhre vom 240er Radiator zum Ausgleichsbehälter ok ist. Mir geht es hier um den Druck im System,  nicht dass die Röhre im Betrieb herausgedrückt wird. Sie sitzt schon "fest", aber ich kann die Röhre etwas bewegen, da sie ja zweigeteilt ist, durch den Durchflussanzeiger. Also, Sorgen machen oder nicht?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß Christian


----------



## VJoe2max (14. September 2016)

*AW: Externe Wasserkühlung auf dem Schreibtisch*

Im Kreislauf herrscht kein Druck, um den du dir auch nur im geringsten Sorgen machen müsstest. Das passt wunderbar so - zumindest sofern es dicht ist. 

Was mir aber auffällt sind die falsch gesetzten Distanzbolzen auf dem Mainboard-Tray. Die passen in der Konstellation weder zu deinem Board noch zu sonst einem Board .


----------



## iAcki (14. September 2016)

*AW: Externe Wasserkühlung auf dem Schreibtisch*



VJoe2max schrieb:


> Im Kreislauf herrscht kein Druck, um den du dir auch nur im geringsten Sorgen machen müsstest. Das passt wunderbar so - zumindest sofern es dicht ist.



Cool, vielen Dank. Dicht ist es, bzw. sind die Tubes alle bis auf Anschlag eingesteckt und auch ohne Spannung. Der "Leak" - Test kommt dann erst später. 




VJoe2max schrieb:


> Was mir aber auffällt sind die falsch gesetzten Distanzbolzen auf dem Mainboard-Tray. Die passen in der Konstellation weder zu deinem Board noch zu sonst einem Board .



Och, die hab ich einfach mal eingesetzt, dass ich sie nicht verliere. 

Gruß Christian


----------



## iAcki (16. September 2016)

*AW: Externe Wasserkühlung auf dem Schreibtisch*

GuMo Forum,

ich habe gestern meine "alte" WaKü zerlegt, da ich von dieser einige Teile wiederverwenden möchte. Beim Ausbau des Temperatursensors musste ich jedoch mit "Schrecken" feststellen, dass dieser angelaufen ist, bzw. irgendwie mit der Gehäusedurchführungreagiert hat. Was meint ihr? Schmeiß ich den weg? Mach ich ihn sauber oder schraub ich den einfach so wieder ein?

Gruß Christian 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Morgoth-Aut (16. September 2016)

*AW: Externe Wasserkühlung auf dem Schreibtisch*



iAcki schrieb:


> GuMo Forum,
> 
> ich habe gestern meine "alte" WaKü zerlegt, da ich von dieser einige Teile wiederverwenden möchte. Beim Ausbau des Temperatursensors musste ich jedoch mit "Schrecken" feststellen, dass dieser angelaufen ist, bzw. irgendwie mit der Gehäusedurchführungreagiert hat. Was meint ihr? Schmeiß ich den weg? Mach ich ihn sauber oder schraub ich den einfach so wieder ein?
> 
> ...



Kann leider nicht genau erkennen wie gravierend die Ablagerung? ist, normalerweise müsste das nach einer Reinigung wieder zu verwenden sein. Sofern das Gewinde sich noch gut montieren lassen kann ist es ok. 
Vll den O-Ring noch tauschen wenn er nicht mehr gut aussieht.


----------



## VJoe2max (16. September 2016)

*AW: Externe Wasserkühlung auf dem Schreibtisch*

Spaltkorrosion vom Gewindespalt ausgehend würd ich sagen. Nicht ungewöhnlich wenn man ein vernickeltes Innengewinde in ein verkupfertes (ist hier der Fall) oder ein Vollkupfer-Außengewinde einschraubt. Da hat sich wohl die Nickelschicht teilweise aufgelöst. Kann man sauber machen (abschleifen, z. B. mit feiner Stahlwolle) und weiter verwenden, aber der Rest des Nickels am Gewinde wird sich vermutlich auch noch auflösen. Ist halt nicht schön. Blankes Messing verträgt sich in der Regel besser mit Kupfer in einem Gewindespalt. Eingeschraubt in ein Kunststoffgewinde würde voraussichtlich nichts weiter passieren (sofern im Wasser Korrosionsschutz ist). 

Einziges echtes Problem bei aufgelösten Nickelschichten sind neben der Optik die Korrosionsprodukte, die sich im Kreislauf verteilen.


----------



## jamesblond23 (16. September 2016)

*AW: Externe Wasserkühlung auf dem Schreibtisch*

Gibt es eine Quelle für die o-ringe, eventuell auch für die innerhalb der fittinge bei Hard tubing? 

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Morgoth-Aut (16. September 2016)

*AW: Externe Wasserkühlung auf dem Schreibtisch*



jamesblond23 schrieb:


> Gibt es eine Quelle für die o-ringe, eventuell auch für die innerhalb der fittinge bei Hard tubing?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk



O-Ringe bekommt man doch überall, egal ob jetzt bei Aquatuning oder im nächsten Baumarkt. Man muss nur die richtige Größe nehmen


----------



## jamesblond23 (16. September 2016)

*AW: Externe Wasserkühlung auf dem Schreibtisch*

Und noch was beachten wegen der Zusätze in den kuhlflussigkeiten, sprich ob der oring mit glycol oder so verträglich ist?

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## chischko (16. September 2016)

*AW: Externe Wasserkühlung auf dem Schreibtisch*



jamesblond23 schrieb:


> Und noch was beachten wegen der Zusätze in den kuhlflussigkeiten, sprich ob der oring mit glycol oder so verträglich ist?


Ich würde einfach eines der vielen vorgefertigten Gemische nehmen oder G40 im Verhältnis 1:10 mit dest. Wasser. Da hört man am wenigsten Probleme und bisher hab ich keine Probleme mit undichten O-Ringen gehört.


----------



## iAcki (16. September 2016)

*AW: Externe Wasserkühlung auf dem Schreibtisch*

Hi,

vielen Dank für eure super Unterstützung, werde den Sensor sauber machen und nun das DP Ultra in klar benutzen. Mal sehen ob es hilft. 

Ich habe jetzt aber ein anderes, riesengroßes Problem. Ich habe beim Durchbruch in den unteren Teil des Gehäuses nicht aufgepasst und nun passt das Fitting nicht mehr, wenn der Radiator montiert ist. Gibt es einen kompakteren Anschluss für 13/10 als den den ich gerade hab oder habt ihr noch eine andere Idee? Sonst muss der Radiator weichen, denn selbst der Nexos ist mit 30mm einen Tacken zu breit. 

Gruß Christian




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jamesblond23 (17. September 2016)

*AW: Externe Wasserkühlung auf dem Schreibtisch*

Von wo aus hast du gemessen, 33mm Breite ubee alles oder schlauchseite mittig?


Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## iAcki (17. September 2016)

*AW: Externe Wasserkühlung auf dem Schreibtisch*

Hi, von oben, nach unten. Der Anschluss darf, gemessen von der Seite wo in die Gehäusedurchführung geschraubt wird, nur 2,5cm lang sein ( also das was rausguckt).


----------



## VJoe2max (17. September 2016)

*AW: Externe Wasserkühlung auf dem Schreibtisch*

Wenn der Anschluss weiterhin drehbar sein muss, käme z. B. diese Kombi in Frage: aquacomputer G1/4" Winkeladapter - drehbar (24mm hoch ab Unterkante Dichtungssitz - also ohne Gewinde), zusammen mit einem schmalen 13/10er Anschluss wie diesem Noname Anschluss G1/4" auf 13/10 

Diese Winkel sind zwar nicht sonderlich strömungsgünstig aber die flachsten drehbaren die mir bekannt sind. Bitte davon auch keine Alternativ-Produkte gleicher Bauart nehmen. Die von aquacomputer sind meiner Erfahrung nach die einzigen die wirklich dicht sind und bleiben. Komplette drehbare Winkelanschlüsse aus einem Stück mit Überwurfmutter und mit den gesuchten Abmessungen (nicht höher als 25mm) sind mir keine bekannt und ich habe selbst sehr lange danach gesucht. Nicht drehbare Alternativen gibt es zwar, aber da müssen die Gewindegänge richtig ausgerichtet sein und sie sind wieder aus zwei Teilen oder haben nur Tüllen. Da du die Schottverschraubung drehen kannst, wäre das mit der Gewindeausrichtung in deinem Fall zwar nicht ganz so dramatisch, aber es ist imho dennoch nicht ideal.


----------



## iAcki (17. September 2016)

*AW: Externe Wasserkühlung auf dem Schreibtisch*

Wahnsinn, woher weißt du das alles? Ich hab mir das Teil jetzt mal bestellt und werde berichten, ob es funktioniert. 
Betrachte dich aber schon mal als "gedrückt". 💐

Hatte schon mit dem Gedanken gekämpft, einen 420er verbauen zu müssen. Wobei mich das echt geärgert hätte, denn wie man bei dem Video von JaysTwoCents sieht, hat er an der gleichen Stelle den Durchbruch und ebenfalls darunter einen 90 Grad Adapter. 

Ich danke dir vielmals, du hast das Wochenende gerettet. Jetzt muss mir nur noch EK antworten und veraten, warum mein Kühler zu meinem Mainboard nicht passt, das ist auch mega ärgerlich. Denke mal, es wird wohl auf einen neuen CPU - Kühler hinauslaufen. Gefallen tut mir aber noch kein anderer, aber ne Wahl werde ich wohl nicht haben, außer ich gehe zum Schraubenmeister und hol mir eine passende und schneide das kleine Stück vom Gummi aus. Sollte vom Prinzip her auch funktionieren, wäre halt nur ne Bastellösung. 

Gruß Christian


----------



## iAcki (28. September 2016)

*AW: Externe Wasserkühlung auf dem Schreibtisch*

Hi liebe Gemeinde,

mein neues Case steht und die Temperaturen können sich wirklich sehen lassen. Zu Testzwecken habe ich den Rechner mal 3 1/2 Stunden laufen lassen und anschließend ein Benchmark gestartet und mit anschließendem ARK-Volllast-Massaker , die Temps für die GPU lagen dann bei 49 -51 °C und bei der CPU so zwischen 50 - 55°C. Meine Lüfter liefen dabei aber nur bei max 400RPM, was nun wirklich "Nichts" ist.

Eine ganz so ausführliche Beschreibung, wie am Anfang verfasse ich nicht. Ich denke dass die Bilder schon alles sagen. Die Biegungen sind an sich ganz ok, wobei ich den GPU -> CPU - Radi 480 - Kreislauf eigentlich anders geplant hatte und auch irgendwann anders biegen werde. Da ich nun aber schon 7,5m PETG verarbeitet habe (Oh mann, die Lernkurve war ziemlich steil) und auch nur noch 3x 50cm habe, belasse ich es so. Das dumme war halt, dass ich erst bei der letzten Röhre (die von der GPU zur CPU) herausgefunden habe, wie man zwei Biegungen direkt hintereinander machen kann, ohne dass man die vorherige versaut. Naja, beim nächsten Mal wird alles besser.

Verbaut habe ich nun folgende Radis:

Im unteren Bereich des Gehäuses: 420er Nexxxos 30mm (eigentlich war ein 560er geplant, doch mir war der Platz zu knapp und nun habe ich den freien Platz für Kabel und sonstige Raffinessen (Ablasshahn, Sensoren ...) genutzt.

Im Deckel: 480er Nexxxos 30mm

In der Front: 240er EK Coolstream PE (der dient eigentlich nur der Optik, da mir sonst der freie Platz vom AGB zum Case zu groß war). Ich kann an dieser Stelle nicht sagen, ob er das Wasser eher aufheizt oder kühlt. Das Einzige was ich mit Sicherheit sagen kann, ist dass er unter Volllast der Lüfter den unteren Teil des Gehäuses rapide aufheizt. 

Außerhalb vom Gehäuse: MoRa 360  Der durfte nun wirklich nicht fehlen, da er mir von der "Logik" her am besten gefällt. Er bringt die Wärme aus dem Gehäuse raus und gibt sie an die Umgebung ab. Was gibt es schöneres?

So, nun aber genug geschrieben und ran mit den Bildern.

Gruß Christian




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## keks4 (29. September 2016)

*AW: Externe Wasserkühlung auf dem Schreibtisch*

Sieht Schick aus


----------



## -H1N1- (29. September 2016)

*AW: Externe Wasserkühlung auf dem Schreibtisch*

Sieht zwar gut aus aber die Temperaturen im Verhältnis zur Radiatorfläche beeindrucken mich nicht wirklich. 

Gesendet von meinem ONE E1003 mit Tapatalk


----------



## freezy94 (29. September 2016)

*AW: Externe Wasserkühlung auf dem Schreibtisch*

Die Radi-Fläche beeindruckt mich persönlich ebenfalls nicht. Habe niedrigere Temperaturen mit meinem i5-3570K @ 4.80 oder gar 5.10 GHz und meine GTX 1080 @ 2.254-2.266 MHz (VBIOS-Mod) und dabei habe ich "nur" einen 3x120er und einen 2x120er Radi mit seeehr niedriger Lüfterdrehzahl... Vielleicht noch arg viel Luft im System? Vielleicht mal checken...


----------



## iAcki (1. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Externe Wasserkühlung auf dem Schreibtisch*

Moinsen,

ich hab gestern noch mal arg geschüttelt und es kam tatsächlich noch ordentlich Luft aus dem System. Meine Temps sind aber nicht wirklich weiter gefallen. An der CPU hab ich nun bis max. 50 Grad (gemessen auf einen Kern, die Gesamttemp lass ich mir nicht ausgeben, mich interessiert jeder einzelne Kern) und meine GPU ist weiterhin bei 50 - max. 53 Grad. Die Lüfter laufen alle bis max. 400 RPM, nur die drei 140er laufen max. 300. 

Welche Temperaturen schafft ihr, bei welcher Drehzahl? Nicht falsch verstehen, mir geht es nicht um Stammtischgeplänkel, ich will nur wissen, wie ich noch mehr rausholen kann. 

Die "schlechten" GPU-Temps kann ich mir nur so erklären, dass der Kühler schmutzig ist. Ich habe nämlich gestern mal meinen "alten" CPU-Block geöffnet und darin klebten viele Weichmacher. Bin echt enttäuscht von den Alphacool Schläuchen. Nach 4 Monaten so viel Zeugs ausgewaschen, ist evht schwach. 

Gruß Christian 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## VJoe2max (1. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Externe Wasserkühlung auf dem Schreibtisch*

Da ist aber deutlich erkennbar auch einiges an Staub dabei .


----------



## Pelle0095 (1. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Externe Wasserkühlung auf dem Schreibtisch*

Also 50 Grad bei der CPU ist doch ok. Liegt das nicht an der schlechten DIE-Heatspreadder Verbindung?
GPU Temperatur könnte ja noch niedriger.
Wie hoch ist den die Wassertemperatur?
Hab ich das richtig verstanden, du hast hinter'm Gehäuse noch einen MO-RA mit Lüfter?

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Duke711 (1. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Externe Wasserkühlung auf dem Schreibtisch*



-H1N1- schrieb:


> Sieht zwar gut aus aber die Temperaturen im Verhältnis zur Radiatorfläche beeindrucken mich nicht wirklich.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem ONE E1003 mit Tapatalk



Könnte sein, wäre mal schön wenn die Leute Ihren dT zwischen Luft/Wasser messen würden. Dazu werden nur zwei Sensoren benötigt. Jedes mal wird an so einer Kleinigkeit gespart. Aber mind. 500 Euro für den Rest ausgeben.


----------



## chischko (1. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Externe Wasserkühlung auf dem Schreibtisch*



Duke711 schrieb:


> Könnte sein, wäre mal schön wenn die Leute Ihren dT zwischen Luft/Wasser messen würden. Dazu werden nur zwei Sensoren benötigt. Jedes mal wird an so einer Kleinigkeit gespart. Aber mind. 500 Euro für den Rest ausgeben.



dT Luft vs. Wasser im Idle: etwa 4K, unter wirklicher Volllast etwa 12-15K (kommt immer auf die Raumtemperatur an und ob die Tür offen ist etc.) 
Screenshot by Lightshot


----------



## iAcki (2. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Externe Wasserkühlung auf dem Schreibtisch*



chischko schrieb:


> dT Luft vs. Wasser im Idle: etwa 4K, unter wirklicher Volllast etwa 12-15K (kommt immer auf die Raumtemperatur an und ob die Tür offen ist etc.)
> Screenshot by Lightshot




Hi,

den Unterschied Raum|Wasser kann ich liefern. Das wird alles gemessen. 

@chischko
Wie hast du es geschafft das Delta Wasser/Luft zu bekommen. Das ist ja mal voll geil. Hab schon gecheckt, dass es WPF ist aber wie lässt du dir das Delta ausgeben?

Gruß Christian 

(Bilder folgen später, bin noch nicht vorm PC).


----------



## SpatteL (2. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Externe Wasserkühlung auf dem Schreibtisch*

Man kann virtuelle Sensoren einrichten, da kann man dann die Werte von zwei Senoren kombinieren.
Kannst z.b. auch, wenn du einen Sensor vor und einen nach einem Radi hast, den Durchschnitt berechnen lassen und mit dem Wert dann Lüfter regeln.


----------



## iAcki (3. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Externe Wasserkühlung auf dem Schreibtisch*

Hi,

hier nun mal ein Screenshot der Aquasuite nach einer Runde zocken. 

Gruß Christian




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pelle0095 (3. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Externe Wasserkühlung auf dem Schreibtisch*

Ich finde die Temperaturen in Ordnung. Bekommt der 480er 240er Radiator eigentlich auch genug Frischluft, die Pusten die Luft ja alle raus.
Es aber echt gut aus.[emoji106]


----------



## iAcki (3. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Externe Wasserkühlung auf dem Schreibtisch*



Pelle0095 schrieb:


> Bekommt der 480er 240er Radiator eigentlich auch genug Frischluft, die Pusten die Luft ja alle raus.[emoji106]



Auf gar keinen Fall. 

Der 240er ist nur für die Optik, da sonst das Gehäuse zu leer wirkt. Der 480er bringt aber wirklich was, ich hab das schon mit T-Sensoren gemessen, aber die volle Leistung wird der wohl aufgrund der Position nicht bringen können.

Gruß Christian


----------



## jamesblond23 (3. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Externe Wasserkühlung auf dem Schreibtisch*

Die Aquasuite page hast ja nett eingerichtet 

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## SilverTobias90 (3. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Externe Wasserkühlung auf dem Schreibtisch*

Pusten alle Radiatoren raus oder wie ist deine Lüfter Anordnung nochmal?
ich würde alle reinblasend montieren und den hecklüfter dann ausblasend


----------



## Pelle0095 (3. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Externe Wasserkühlung auf dem Schreibtisch*



SilverTobias90 schrieb:


> Pusten alle Radiatoren raus oder wie ist deine Lüfter Anordnung nochmal?
> ich würde alle reinblasend montieren und den hecklüfter dann ausblasend


Ich glaube das ist wegen der Optik so

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## iAcki (4. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Externe Wasserkühlung auf dem Schreibtisch*

Hi,

genau so sieht es aus. Alles nur Optik. Die meiste Kühlleistung bringt bei mir der Mo-Ra und der 420er im unteren Teil des Gehäuses, da diese immer frische Luft haben. Der 480er und 240er bekommen leider nur so 30 - 31 Grad warme Luft zum Kühlen, wobei der 240er nach unten regelt umso wärmer es im Case wird und der 480er nach oben. Das funktioniert erstaunlich gut, was ich so nie gedacht hätte. Der 480er schafft aber echt massiv warme Luft aus dem Gehäuse, so dass es bei den aktuellen Temperaturen nicht möglich ist, dass Gehäuse auf über 32 Grad aufzuheizen.

Gruß Christian

Edit: Hier noch mal ein Bild nach einer intensiven Zock-Session ( 5 Std.)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## iAcki (9. Januar 2017)

*AW: Externe Wasserkühlung auf dem Schreibtisch*

Hoi Gemeinde,

ich hab keine Ahnung, ob euch das überhaupt interessiert, aber da ich gerne Bilder ansehe, schreib ich hier einfach mal.

Wie ja schon in meinem "Farb-Thread" angekündigt, habe ich nun endlich meine Kühlung so umgebaut, dass sie richtig gut gefällt. Die Biegung von der GPU zur CPU und weiter zum Radiator waren damals aus Zeitgründen und mangels Material sehr zusammengeschustert. Dieses Mal hab ich aber alles anders gemacht und mir richtig Zeit gelassen, eine "Werkbank", Biegeschablonen und ein verstellbares Lineal organisiert. Wobei die Schablonen leider nicht ganz so toll waren, wie zuerst gedacht (leider merkt man den 1mm Unterschied sehr deutlich beim Biegen in verschiedene Richtungen, trotzdem waren sie sehr hilfreich).

Die Frage mit dem Wasser ist aber immer noch offen. Ich tendiere aber immer mehr zu Double Protect Ultra in Blau. 

Nun aber die angekündigten Bilder.

Erst mal alles raus und sauber machen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Jetzt die "Werkbank" aufbauen, messen/anzeichnen und biegen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nach zwei Tagen "anstrengender" Freude, gab es dann Abends mal ein verdientes Bierchen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und nur, falls Fragen aufkommen (wie bei meiner Freundin)... Ja, es ist gerade! Es liegt nur am Blickwinkel/Licht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Eigentlich wollte ich ja nur die Röhrchen oberhalb der GPU tauschen, da ich aber richtig Bock und immer noch 7 Meter von 10 übrig hatte, hab ich dann die restlichen Röhrchen auch noch getauscht.

Dann endlich der Leak-Test:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Un hier nur das fertige Gehäuse (fast entlüftet und an seinem Platz)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Hier noch ein zwei Nahaufnahmen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mir gefällt es richtig gut, euch vielleicht auch.

In diesem Sinne, einen schönen Abend.


Gruß Christian


----------



## Bariphone (9. Januar 2017)

*AW: Externe Wasserkühlung auf dem Schreibtisch*

schaut echt sehr gut aus. Ich muss auch sagen, ich täte gar keine farbige Flüssigkeit nehmen. So schaut es edel und dezent aus. Echt gelungen meiner Meinung nach.

Daumen hoch...


----------



## jamesblond23 (9. Januar 2017)

*AW: Externe Wasserkühlung auf dem Schreibtisch*

Optisch echt klasse,  so sehen saubere Biegungen aus!

Eine Frage hätte ich jedoch zum System allgemein.  

Hast du gute Temperaturen von CPU und Grafikkarte?  

Denn entweder ist der CPU ider gpu kühler "eigentlich falsch"  angeschlossen von der Flussrichtung her. 

Ich selber habe die GPU nämlich auch entgegen der "Düse" eingebunden.  Habe damit aber keine Probleme. Ich finde es optisch auch viel ansprechender.

Und Vatter, man passen die sleeves gut zu den ringen der Lüfter.  

Bei dee Kühlflüssigkeit wäre ansonsten auch klar eine Option,  nicht das sonst durch die bläuliche Flüssigkeit der Anteil im System zu groß wird. Aber durchaus auch denkbar bläuliche Flüssigkeit zu nehmen 

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## iAcki (10. Januar 2017)

*AW: Externe Wasserkühlung auf dem Schreibtisch*

Viiiieeelllen Dank für das Lob, freut mich, wenn es auch anderen gefällt. 



jamesblond23 schrieb:


> Eine Frage hätte ich jedoch zum System allgemein.
> 
> Hast du gute Temperaturen von CPU und Grafikkarte?
> 
> Denn entweder ist der CPU ider gpu kühler "eigentlich falsch"  angeschlossen von der Flussrichtung her.



Gutes Auge! Die CPU ist richtig angeschlossen, bzw. da gibt es eine Durchflussrichtung, daher steht der Kühler auch auf dem Kopf. Von EK wäre es ziemlich cool, wenn man das Logo von denen selbst auf dem Kühler anbringen könnte. Somit hätte ich die Möglichkeit gehabt den Kühler zu drehen und das Logo trotzdem unten rechts zu platzieren. Hatte es auch versucht zu lösen, also den Kühler mit einem Fön ein bisschen erwärmt und dann mit nem Plastikspatel versucht abzuziehen. Doch ich kam nicht so recht drunter und kaputt machen wollte ich das Logo auch nicht. Irgendwie schon blöd ...

Bei der GPU ist es aber laut EK egal wie das Wasser durch den Kühler strömt. Keine Ahnung warum das so ist, aber laut Anleitung kann man "any" Anschluss nehmen (You can use any opening as an inlet/outlet port.)

Meine Temperaturen sind aber nicht sooo krass. Beim aufgewärmten System und Zocken hab ich so 40 - 45° auf der CPU und konstant 49/50° auf der GPU, bei 34° Wasser.  Meine Lüfter sind dafür aber alle bei maximal 350 - 400 RPM und das ist deren Anfangswert und mein AE muss auch zu keiner Zeit hochregeln und das ist das Einzige was mich wirklich interessiert. 



jamesblond23 schrieb:


> Und Vatter, man passen die sleeves gut zu den ringen der Lüfter.



Reiner Zufall und bissl dem harten LED - Licht geschuldet. Bei dem ATX - Stecker muss ich aber noch mal ran, da 3 Leitungen zu kurz sind und deshalb laufen nicht alle Kabel parallel. Ich hatte aber damals gleich mit dem ATX Stecker angefangen, das war nicht sehr clever! In einer ruhigen Minute mach ich das aber neu.



jamesblond23 schrieb:


> Bei dee Kühlflüssigkeit wäre ansonsten auch klar eine Option,  nicht das sonst durch die bläuliche Flüssigkeit der Anteil im System zu groß wird. Aber durchaus auch denkbar bläuliche Flüssigkeit zu nehmen



Mal schauen was ich mach, vielleicht lass ich auch erst mal nur das destillierte Wasser drin und schau was passiert. Wenn die Röhren wieder eintrüben hau ich dann vielleicht noch blau nach.

Gruß Christian


----------



## Pelle0095 (10. Januar 2017)

*AW: Externe Wasserkühlung auf dem Schreibtisch*

Tolles und aufwändiges System, die Sleeves sind echt schön.

Probiere doch den Mayhems Dye Farbzusatz aus und wenns dir nicht gefällt einfach wieder raus.

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## iAcki (10. Januar 2017)

*AW: Externe Wasserkühlung auf dem Schreibtisch*



Pelle0095 schrieb:


> Tolles und aufwändiges System, die Sleeves sind echt schön.
> 
> Probiere doch den Mayhems Dye Farbzusatz aus und wenns dir nicht gefällt einfach wieder raus.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk



Ach so, da gibt es noch was anderes als das Pastel?! :O
Denn bei dem Pastel wäre ich nämlich extrem unsicher, da es doch irgendwie "stark" Ablagerungen bildet, jedenfalls sieht man das in diversen Reinigungsvideos auf YT (bsp. JaysTwoCents).

Was haut man dann aber noch als "Glykol" rein, das von Nanoxia oder nichts? (Ich weiß, die ewige Frage und eigentlich bin ich ja überzeugter "destiliertes Wasser" - Nutzer, aber wenn Lebensmittelfarbe drin ist .. hm)

Gruß Christian

P.S.: Auch wenn ich mich wiederhole, ihr seid echt ne gute Community!! Danke.


----------



## Pelle0095 (10. Januar 2017)

*AW: Externe Wasserkühlung auf dem Schreibtisch*

Hi
Die Dye sind ja auch nichts anderes als die Fertigmachen anderer Hersteller.
Mayhems Dye Dark Blue 15ml | Farbzusatze | Wasserzusatze | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany

Und dazu noch ein Korrosionsschutzmittel wie normales G48 oder Innovation IP

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## jamesblond23 (10. Januar 2017)

*AW: Externe Wasserkühlung auf dem Schreibtisch*

Mayhems Non Stain Blue Dye

So heißt hier der Artikel zum Einfärben,  tröpfchenweise zugeben bis dir die Intensität der Farbe gefällt. 
Das kannst du auch zu destilliertem Wasser hinzufügen,  aber so ganz oder Zusätze gegen natürliches Leben in deiner Wasserkühlung?  Ansonsten gibt es auch klare, mit Zusätzen versehene Kühlflüssigkeiten die als Basis dienen würden. Mayhems x1 clear z.b. 

Mit Pastellfarben habe ich übrigens keine Probleme. Die Ausflockung bei ihm musste andere kuriose Gründe gehabt haben. Oder ne schlechte Abpackung erwischt.
Und wenm man alles mit destilliertem Wasser mal gespült hat, dann gibt es vor pastel keine Probleme und auch nach der Verwendung von pastel keinerlei Rückstände. Aber eine klare Flüssigkeit,  maximal mit farbzusatz sähe bei dir bestimmt am besten aus 



Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## iAcki (10. Januar 2017)

*AW: Externe Wasserkühlung auf dem Schreibtisch*

Da die Farbe jetzt nicht so viel kostet, hol ich mir wohl mal was und misch das Ganze. Wenn es dann nicht gefällt, kann ich es gleich wieder mit Wasser spülen. Es sollten sich ja innerhalb weniger Minuten keine Rückstände bilden. 

Vielleicht wag ich auch mal was und kipp orange als Kontrast rein, sieht vielleicht auch geil aus. 

Ich werde hier auf jeden Fall posten, wenn es soweit ist. 


Gruß Christian


----------



## leon676 (12. Januar 2017)

*AW: Externe Wasserkühlung auf dem Schreibtisch*

Mich würde mal interessieren, wie du die Durchführungen nach draußen realisiert hast, da meine sich durch das Gewicht der Schläuche draußen immer nicht genau gerade in ihrer Durchführung sind und die Rohre drinnen dann gleich mit verschieben, so dass die echt nicht mehr so geil aussehen.
Übrigens ein echt geiles System!


----------



## iAcki (12. Januar 2017)

*AW: Externe Wasserkühlung auf dem Schreibtisch*

Hi,

ich weiß jetzt leider nicht ganz was du meinst, aber ich hab dir einfach mal ein Bild gemacht. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei meinem Gehäuse gibt es die Möglichkeit zwei Netzteile zu montieren und da ich nur eins besitze, hab ich einfach in die Abdeckung des Schachtes 2 große Löcher gebohrt und mit einer Nanoxia Gehäusedurchführung versehen.

An beide Enden dann ein normales Schlauch-Fitting und fertig war's.

Gruß Christian


----------



## leon676 (12. Januar 2017)

*AW: Externe Wasserkühlung auf dem Schreibtisch*

Ah ok so ähnlich sieht das bei mir auch aus, nur das meine Schnellkupplungen in der Durchführung stecken und direkt Hardtubes in sie hinein führen...
Dadurch hängen bei mir die Hardtubes etwas schlecht:/


----------



## iAcki (21. April 2017)

*AW: Externe Wasserkühlung auf dem Schreibtisch*

Hoi Volkzzz,

da will ich mal meinen Bastel-Fred wieder zum Leben erwecken. Hab mir jetzt noch nen neuen Kühler für die Front gegönnt (360er), so dass ich nun zusammen mit dem offenen Einlass einen gescheiten Airflow ins Gehäuse bekomme (Bild folgt). Da ich für den Umbau das Wasser ablassen muss, habe ich den Zeitpunkt genutzt und gleich noch ein neues Mainboard, CPU und RAM gekauft.  

Leider hab ich mit meinem Mainboard voll ins Klo gegriffen. Alles vorsichtig zusammengebaut und nach dem ich das Mainboard eingeschoben hatte, ist mir ein kleines Bauteil auf meinem Basteltisch aufgefallen (keine Ahnung was das ist, aber ihr wisst das bestimmt). Für einen kurzen Augenblick hatte ich die Idee selbst den Lötkolben einzuschalten, aber leider lässt sich meiner nicht regeln und mit 60W fällste bestimmt gleich durch's Mainboard. :p

Nun ja, zumindest der Händler hat einen problemlosen Austausch garantiert ... schauen wir mal. 

Somit kann ich heute leider nur die zu 3/4 verlegten Kabel als Tagesziel vorweisen. 
Morgen bieg ich dann die zwei Rohre vom Radi in der Decke zum 360er in der Front und dann weiter zum AGB. Da gibt es dann noch mal ein Bildchen. 

Gruß Christian




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## iAcki (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Externe Wasserkühlung auf dem Schreibtisch*

Hi,

nach nun fast 5 Monaten habe ich endlich alles fertig. Also der PC ist schon lange wieder aktiv gewesen, doch irgendwie konnte ich mich nicht aufraffen, meinen ATX-Stecker neu zu sleeven, aber nun ist es endlich getan.

Hier auch schon mal das provisorische Bild. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die anderen Bilder findet ihr im Bilder-Thread.

Neu ist nun eigentlich nur der vordere Radiator und die Kühlung der RAM-Riegel (also im Vergleich zum ersten SMA8-Hardtube - Projekt von mir).
Ich habe den EK 240 nun gegen einen XSPC 360-Radiator getauscht und dabei auch gleich "offene" Schachtblenden für mein Case gekauft, da ich im Sommer leider echt etwas Hitzestau im Gehäuse hatte, obwohl ich oben mit einem 480er die Luft herausgezogen habe. 

Die Kühlung des RAMs hat nur optische, bzw. "bauliche" Gründe. Das Gehäuse wirkte ohne diese doch recht leer und ein weiterer Vorteil war / ist, dass ich nicht direkt aus der Grafikkarte in die CPU muss. Diese leichte Biegung ist zwar technisch kein Problem gewesen, doch sah irgendwie immer seltsam aus.

Weitere Neuigkeiten gibt es eigentlich nicht, von der Hardware her habe ich zwar aufgerüstet (Ryzen 1700X, G.Skill 3600er RAM und eine NVMe SSD), aber das ist hier wohl eher fehl am Platz .... Ach so, eins habe ich noch getauscht .... das AquaComputer Vision ist nun weg, da es leider USB-Probleme verursacht und ein 4-Zoll Display steht dafür nun auf meinem Tisch (das Case dafür muss ich noch drucken lassen).




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß Christian


----------



## chischko (6. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Externe Wasserkühlung auf dem Schreibtisch*

Du wirst genug Lob für dein Build kriegen (bin echt neidisch!!!) 
Deshalb: Kritik (konstruktiv gemeint!):
Screenshot by Lightshot 
Brrr.... diese roten Dinger... 
Mach ne Singleslotblende daraus! Komplettiert diesen bisher extrem cleanen und geradlinigen Look. Gibt es ja um gut sortierten Fachhandel oder mit der Flex/Dremel.


----------



## chaotium (6. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Externe Wasserkühlung auf dem Schreibtisch*

Darf ich fragen was das für ein Hersteller ist von dem Bildschirm? Genau sowas such ich schon eine weile


----------



## iAcki (6. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Externe Wasserkühlung auf dem Schreibtisch*

Na klar darfst du fragen. 
Ich hab mich für 4" entschieden, da es kompakter wirkt als ein 5" und auch ein IPS Panel ist, so ist der Blickwinkel stabil. 
Waveshare 4inch HDMI LCD Resistive Touch Screen 800x480 High Resolution HDMI interface IPS Screen Designed for Raspberry Pi 3 B/2B/B +/B Waveshare 4inch HDMI LCD Resistive Touch Screen 800x480: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor

Gruß Christian


----------



## chaotium (6. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Externe Wasserkühlung auf dem Schreibtisch*

Alles klar Danke, hab das Teil direkt mal  bestellt


----------



## iAcki (8. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Externe Wasserkühlung auf dem Schreibtisch*

Hi,

da bin ich noch mal und spam bissl rum ... bzw. wurde ich "gebeten" noch ein Bild zu erstellen, wie das alles von "außen" mit Tür aussieht, wenn es denn auf dem Tisch steht. Also dann hier ... so ....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß Christian


----------



## Narbennarr (8. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Externe Wasserkühlung auf dem Schreibtisch*

Ich würde den Hecklüfter umdrehen (mit Staubfilter ausstatten). Dann hast du 1. etwas mehr Frischluft an den Radis und 2. kommt weniger Staub rein


----------

